# Lustige Zitate



## Minøtaurus (30. November 2009)

ALso ich habe die SuFu benutzt, aber nichts gefunden. Mit diesem Thread möchte ich euch bitten Lustige Zitate, die ihr in WoW gelesen oder gehört habt, von Npc's oder anderen aufzuschreiben.

1. Ich bin Leer und trotzdem Blau. (Hab ich neulich von meinem Leerwandler gehört, als ich Schatten verzehren machte)
2. Was ist eurem Freund zugestoßen. 
3. Der eine lange Satz den der Wichtel da hin und wieder von sich gibt, in dem er meint, dass er sich langsam mit anderen Hexenmeistern treffen will.
4. Der eine Witz der Menschen, bei dem HDR verarscht wird.


----------



## Braamséry (30. November 2009)

"Play World of Warcraft"
"Give us your money"

Zitate des Geisterheilers.

Auch wenns irgendwie net lustig is....


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (30. November 2009)

Kologarn: "Ihr könnt nicht vorbei!"



Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...



Hätte dir ein Youtube-Video suggeriert, dass der Geistheiler "I love fat chicks" sagt, hättest du das wahrscheinlich auch geschluckt.


----------



## Bummrar (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...



man hört was man hören will... ich hab mir das video angehört genau wie wohl viele andere auch, und ich bin mir recht sicher nicht der einzige zu sein der außer kauderwelsch nichts hört


----------



## Shoxxx15 (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...



Ich hörs beim Geistheiler auch immer wieder.


----------



## Crystania (30. November 2009)

Shoxxx15 schrieb:


> Ich hörs beim Geistheiler auch immer wieder.



Das ist wie bei der Cola-Werbung wo einige statt "to your town" -> "Toyota" verstehen... wenn mans einmal innen Kopf gesetzt bekommen hat, wird mans nicht wieder los.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> man hört was man hören will... ich hab mir das video angehört genau wie wohl viele andere auch, und ich bin mir recht sicher nicht der einzige zu sein der außer kauderwelsch nichts hört



Ich versteh da immer nur irgendwas unverständliches...
mehr sagt der auch nicht wahrscheinlich^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (30. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> man hört was man hören will... ich hab mir das video angehört genau wie wohl viele andere auch, und ich bin mir recht sicher nicht der einzige zu sein der außer kauderwelsch nichts hört



jo hab da auch nix verstanden

edith meint: lustiges zitat, hmmmm das wär glaub ich "Du nicht nehmen Kerze"^^


----------



## Scoo (30. November 2009)

Der HdR Witz war doch in etwa so das er nen Film drehen wollte wo ein besonderer Armreif  drin vorkommt.das ganze könnte man in drei Teile machen.Der erste könnte Die Gefährten des Armreifs heißen,der zweit Der Türme 2 und,der dritte Hey der König ist wieder da.

So ungefähr oder ?


----------



## Uratak (30. November 2009)

"Der kann was und wen er das macht, dann einfach reagieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Raidleiterkollege bei meiner ehmaligen Gilde - glaub bei einem der Bäume im 25er von Freya.

Glaub das kann man einfach net vergessen.


----------



## Admiratio (30. November 2009)

menschenwitz: manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen.

nichts besonderes, aber passt zu den menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Hatebreed666 (30. November 2009)

Da fällt mir im moment nur eins ein.
Raidleitung in Karazhan: "so..hier müsst ihr am rand vorbei sonst addet ihr..mom ich zeige es euasddpas" KLATSCH und tot!


----------



## gunny (30. November 2009)

lass mich raten das war im raum vor dem butler oder im gang nach dem kurator^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. November 2009)

gunny schrieb:


> lass mich raten das war im raum vor dem butler oder im gang nach dem kurator^^



Ich würd sagen in dem Raum wo Links Moroes war und es nach Rechts weiter ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was hab ich meinen Tauren Ar*** damals immer schön an die Wand gedrückt. Die Beulen sieht man heute sicherlich noch ^^


----------



## Runner2808 (30. November 2009)

Shoxxx15 schrieb:


> Ich hörs beim Geistheiler auch immer wieder.



Wie schon jemand sagte, du hörst es, weil dus hören willst.
ich habe nie etwas verstanden, seitdem ich das mit dem "give us ur money" gehört habe, meine ich auch jedesmal er sagt es.
aber vorher nicht. komisch oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stargat (30. November 2009)

Lebt.....Noch einen Tag.
Ihr werdet zurückkommen.

Sin nich witzig, aber trotzdem


----------



## Imperator22 (30. November 2009)

Damals in Hyjal bei den Wellen vom 3. oder 4. Boss wo die Frostwyrme kamen ....

unser raidleiter damals: moment ich hol euch einen runter (er war mage)

damals haben wir sehr darüber gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Jice (30. November 2009)

Hdz2 Portalwächterin (oder ka wie die hieß) "Nicht das Loch!" (ok ziemlich "NIWO" los  aber es geht noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Nach nem raid fragt mich ne Bekannte um Rat "Kannst du dir mal meine Brüste ansehen und mir sagen welche anziehen soll?", kurz darauf merkte sie was sie sagte und wir haben herzlich gelacht


----------



## Captain Jack (30. November 2009)

Grün, Grün Grün sind alle meine Orkse...


----------



## Etymidiana (30. November 2009)

Erst mach ich euch heiß und dann...
Oh mach ich euch Verlegen? Ich berühr euch doch garnicht.
Ah jetzt hab ich Euch heiß und verlegen gemacht.

/Succubus


----------



## Super PePe (30. November 2009)

nicht das Zitat, sondern die Situation ist witzig

"HEILT MICH!!!! BEI ALLEN WAS EUCH HEILIG IST, HEILT MICH!!!!" Millhaus Manasturm


----------



## Æxodus (30. November 2009)

leider nur noch Stückweise in Erinnerung

Beim Tribut run Düsterbruch Nord. Oben beim Generall angelangt verkleidet man sich als Oger und redet mit ihm, dass sein Kumpane in gerufen häte und er doch dringend zu ihm kommen solle. Dann die unterhaltung zwischen den beiden. Göttlich, was hab ich damals immer wieder drüber gelacht xD

Die unterhaltung ging irgendwie so: Du gerufen mich hast, was du wollen? Ich dich nicht gerufen, wer das erzählen? Los du mir erzählen warum du mich so langen Weg laufen lassen für nix? Ich dich bearbeiten mit Schläger während du mir endlich erzählen warum!! Die Oger kwatschen einfach nur geil

oder so ähnlich war das xD

Mfg Æxo


----------



## wowking (30. November 2009)

im bg chat will ein "lustiger" Kerl wohl beleidigend wirken und bringt nach verlorenen Flames den Satz aus meiner Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysticcc (30. November 2009)

Cool ist doch auch der zweite Boss aus Burg.
"Wie kann man als Totenbeschwörer eigentlich sterben? ....... du bist soo nutzlos" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...




/signed, hier Videos dazu: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32wklvbdXG0 HIer schreibt er mit nem GM darüber
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Bzyq-Xag8
und noch andre ;D


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2009)

Klassiker:

  „Du nicht nehmen Kerze !“ (Kobolde)

  „Arbeit, Arbeit !“ (Orks)

  „Zeit für Spaß !“ (Boss im Schattenlaby)

  Und wenn man NPC’s mehrmals anklickt sagen die sowas wie „Ihr seid nicht witzig !“…

  Und am Besten ist immer noch der „Schumerang“, um Peons zur Arbeit zu bewegen…


----------



## Darton (30. November 2009)

"Dieser Ort wird euch als Grab dienen!" von Anub'arak.
Ich find den Satz irgendwie witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 










Peace


----------



## Littletall (30. November 2009)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Klassiker:
> „Arbeit, Arbeit !" (Orks)



Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, da gefällt mir das englische Vocal besser. Die sagen so richtig schön gelangweilt "Work work".

Wo wir schon bei Peons sind, mir haben die vom Drachenmal immer gut gefallen, die den Gifthammel bekommen haben:

"Ich tun Hammel in Magen!"


----------



## DizzyDevil (30. November 2009)

Die beste und lustigste unterhaltung finde ich, ist die zwischen "Dalliah die Verdammnisverkünderin" und "Zornseher Soccothrates" in Arkatraz! 
Die beiden streiten sich wie ein altes Ehepaar!
Das sind die beiden, die im selben Raum aber in zwei unterschiedlichen Nieschen stehen! (2ter / 3ter Boss)


----------



## Felix^^ (30. November 2009)

Einmal hat ein DK in meinem Raid gesagt: Zombies wollen Braaaiiins und Hunter wollen LOOOOT!!!


----------



## Assari (30. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> lustiges zitat, hmmmm das wär glaub ich "Du nicht nehmen Kerze"^^





jep apsolutes \sign

und der HRD Witz von menschen


----------



## DenniBoy16 (30. November 2009)

> Klassiker:
> &#8222;Arbeit, Arbeit !" (Orks)


ist zwar net in wow passiert aber mit nem kumpel auf ner lan mit wc3
als n peon das gesagt hat îst mein kumpel ausgerastet und hat seine tastatur verschrottet =D

hmmm was gibts denn noch soo?? achjaa: wenn man blutelfen (glaube ich) zu oft anklickt kommen sprüche wie: "ihr habt wohl einen todeswunsch"
das eig relativ lustig^^


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (30. November 2009)

wenn man die draenei zu oft anklickt kommt doch sowas wie  "Nehmt ihr Drogen?!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xDD


----------



## voj (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...


 ich höre immer 
Voulez vous coucher avec moi.


----------



## Sheranduel (30. November 2009)

Adler Boss in Zul Aman, wenn er einen Spieler getötet hat:

"Flasche!"


----------



## Poseidoom (30. November 2009)

Die Blutelfen Npc's gefallen mir auch...
Wenn man sie oft anklickt sagen sie etwa sowas:
"Ihr seit nicht besonders klug, oder?"
"Ahh! Ihr tragt euch mit Selbstmordgedanken!"

Oder Tirion Fordring:

"Eure Fähigkeiten sind beeindruckend"
(Nach erneutem Anklicken):
"Aber eure Manieren bedürfen der Verbesserung!" 

Der Oger aus den Zerschmetterten Hallen war auch genial...mir ist aber grad entfallen was er gesagt hatte =D


----------



## Cover (30. November 2009)

Das geilste sin die sprüche von den NPC's, wenn man sie zu oft anklickt, ich hab mich soo abgehaut als was kam wie "Hört ihr wohl auf mich zu betatschen??" und 5 klicks später fing die schleife von vorne mit "Was kann ich für euch tun" an, das war sooo geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr cool sin auch immer die sprüche von bossen wenn sie wen gekillt ham, von boss zu boss nat verschieden, aber meistens einfach nur geil^^

"Du nicht nehmen Kerze!" is nat ein klassiker, aber irgendwo in Nordend gibts glaub ich ähnliche kobolde die was änhliches, aber mit umgekehrter bedeutung oder so sagen, fällt mir etz nicht ein -.-


----------



## Airdamn (30. November 2009)

In Nordend muss man in einer Höhle ein Paar Murlocs aus dem Käfig rauslassen (inner- und außerhalb der Höhle gibts Muscheln, die man sammeln kann, als bezahlsystem). Einer der Murlocs sagt, nachdem man seinen Käfig geöffnet hat: "Ich hau ab, ihr Penner" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor der Spruch mit "Wie kann man als Totenbeschwörer sterben" kommt sowas wie: "Halts maul und hau einfach rein"


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. November 2009)

Cover schrieb:


> "Du nicht nehmen Kerze!" is nat ein klassiker, aber irgendwo in Nordend gibts glaub ich ähnliche kobolde die was änhliches, aber mit umgekehrter bedeutung oder so sagen, fällt mir etz nicht ein -.-


Man muss sie für ne Q einfangen und sie sagen:
"Du nicht nehmen mich"


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. November 2009)

Es war noch nie so schön böse zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find den Satz einfach geil und hör ihn immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (30. November 2009)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Es war noch nie so schön böse zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der könnte ja glatt von stewey stammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (30. November 2009)

Moroes aus Kara...
-"Ihr habt geläutet?" (Vanish glaub ich)
-"Ohh,da hab ich aber eine Unordnung angerichtet..." (Wenn er jemanden killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-"Wie ungeschickt von mir." (Wenn er stirbt)

Vorallem mit dieser genialen Butler Stimme ist Moroes immer noch mein Lieblingsboss^^


----------



## Totebone (30. November 2009)

"Ich glaub ich hab es kaputt gemaaaaacht!!!" XT-002

"Mmmmmrrrrrrrggggggggllllllllll" Murlocs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Das wars ich bin tot!" kA obs das in WoW auch gibt aber in WC3 wars von den Human Arbeitern


----------



## Blutlos (30. November 2009)

Bei Witzen sind Menschenfrauen zum Thema Selbstironie des Spiels ungeschlagen:

"Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder automatisch, dass ich Schneidern und Kochen kann?"

"Habt ihr je das Gefühl, als wärt ihr nicht Herr eures Schicksals? Als würde eine unsichtbare Hand euch lenken?"

"Meine Freundinnen und ich tauschen immer unsere Klamotten. Wir haben alle die
selbe Größe."

Und die besten Flirtsprüche haben die weiblichen Blutelfen:

"Nein, nein, das werde ich nicht tun. Aber meine Schwester schon."

"Ich bin das Mädchen, vor dem euch die FSK gewarnt hat."

"Normalerweise reite ich auf epischen Reittieren, aber... lasst uns drüber reden."


----------



## Onico (30. November 2009)

Blutlos schrieb:


> "Normalerweise reite ich auf epischen Reittieren, aber... lasst uns drüber reden."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (30. November 2009)

BlutelfenInnen sagen doch auch noch so etwas wie:

Neulich war ich in Unterstadt für eine Gesichtsbehandlung, und ich sagte: Du hast keinen Kiefer und willst MIR etwas von Gesichtsbehandlung erzählen?

Sry falls es nicht ganz korrekt war. Jedenfalls immer wieder toll.

Oder Tauren: "Muh, seid ihr jetzt zufrieden?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Old but Gold


----------



## Bremgor (30. November 2009)

Ingame war mal irgendwo, ich hab ka mehr wo: Wie, den kann man nicht tanken?
Und NPC mag ich die Zwerge beim mehrmaligen Anklicken und natürlich den Lichking himself^^


----------



## Minøtaurus (5. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist ein Filmzitat eingefallen, dass die Zwillingsvalkyren von sich geben, wenn sie jemanden gekillt haben:

"Ihr wurdet gewogen, und zu leicht befunden"

Ist aus "Ritter aus Leidenschaft"

"Zeit zum Spielen"
Geben mehrere Bosse von sich.


----------



## K&#923;&#915;D&#1071;&#923;K (5. Dezember 2009)

"sucht nicht den tot" -- von weiblichen untoten weil sie halt schon tot sind ...
is zwar kein zitat aber lustig finde ich auch das die affen im un'guro krater "leere Fässer" droppen denke mal das soll ne anspielung an super mario sein wo DK immer diese fässer geworfen hat xD


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mich mal bei dieser einen Quest in den Sturmgipfeln, bei der man Mechagnome aus ner Mine befreien muss, total weggefeiert. xD Als ich eins der kleinen Kerlchen befreien wollte und grad ein Zuchtmeister um die Ecke kam, las ich im Chat nur: 
"Eure Mutter war ein Schraubenschlüssel und Euer Vater hat nach Zephyrium gerochen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Törtchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zacbeast (5. Dezember 2009)

Gestern erst passiert.

Raidmitglied:"Ja, wenn hier so ungenaue Anweisungen gegeben werden!"
Raidleitung:"Also, "Sterben lassen", fand ich ist jetzt keine ungenaue Anweisung gewesen!"

Konnte mich kaum einkriegen^^


----------



## EisblockError (5. Dezember 2009)

Die todesritter im DK Startgebiet wenn man gegen sie duelle macht:

"Keine Tränke!"


----------



## Naaris (5. Dezember 2009)

Flirtspruch eines Nachtelf-Druiden: "Willst du das Tier in mir wecken?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Draenei-Dame: "Denkt ihr auch was ich denke? Dann bringt eine ausreichende Ladung Butter und ein Goblin-Überbrückungskabel mit." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (5. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...



das ist für mich eigentlich auch die schlüssigste erklärung warum ich monatliche gebühren zahl.........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich höre beim Geisterheiler immer sowas wie wenn Harry Parsel spricht 

"Schalashosh alafesh shalesh"


----------



## Balendolin (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Kologarn einen Arm verliert "Das ist nur ein Kratzer" oder "Ist ne Fleischwunde" -> Monty Python, der schwarze Ritter.

Edit: Oder im Brachland, die Questbeschreibung: Wirf die getrockneten Samenkörner in die Spalte der brackigen Oase


----------



## EisblockError (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei Irgendeinem Untoten Witz sagt er am Ende: "Und der Zwerg schlug den Pawian Windelweich"


wtf!!


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2009)

So ein Oger-Koch in Nagrand:

Ihr Gut in Bauch!

Oder Oger in Schergrat soviel ich weiss:

Ich wütend ich euch schlagen Gesicht!

Achja wegem Geistheiler:
Ich versteh Saaaah Idawaswolvaashaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Tamîkus (5. Dezember 2009)

Der Oger Boss In den zerschmeterten hallen und der 2te und3te boss in archzatras  weis leider die dialoge net mehr


----------



## Faken00b (5. Dezember 2009)

todesritter-npcs wenn man den dialog abbricht:"Geleidet euch wohl."

oder auch König Ymiron wenn man den kampf beginnt:"IHR DRINGT IN MEIN HEIM EIN UND WAGT ES MICH HERAUSZUFORDERN?ICH REIßE EUCH DIE HERZEN AUS DER BRUST UND OPFERE SIE DEM TODESGOTT!(dann noch son bisschen vyrkul-gebrabbel:-) 
also es is selber nich wirkllich lustig aber es is saugeil wie er da immer ausrastet stimmlich^^


----------



## Mirastor (5. Dezember 2009)

Flirten der Untoten:
Stört euch nicht an dem Sabber, das ist nur Balsamierungsflüssigkeit

XT:
Oh, in diese Richtung sollte man es nicht knicken.
Ich hab es kaputt gemacht.

Die Kobolde:
Du nicht nehmen Kerze.

Und gestern ein Epic Spruch im Spiel als wir noch 2 DD's gesucht haben:
Pala: Ich bin leider nur Tank und Heiler
Krieger: Leider auch nur Tankspecc und Tankgear

.... wir hatten dann eben 2 Tanks für VF nh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GAJR (5. Dezember 2009)

Kologarn: "Ist nur ne Fleischwunde."
*liebt die Ritter der Kokusnuß*>.<


----------



## Nurmengard (5. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Geisterheiler stimmt, hört man schon wenn man sich die Ohren putzt^^
Wenn man Gnomen NPCs anklickt: Ohhh, ihr seid aber Groß!


----------



## Millwall (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das genervte "Und wer seid ihr?!?" von untoten NPCs sehr schön, so frei nach dem Motto: Was will der denn jetz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (5. Dezember 2009)

"Ihr habt mich gerufen?"
"Warum sollte ich Euch rufen?"
"Damit ich Eure Drecksarbeit mache?"
"Wenn ich jemanden brauche, der herumstolziert wie ein herausgeputzter Pfau, DANN werde ich Euch rufen!"
"Ich denke es ist am vernünftigsten euch zu Ignorieren, wie immer."
"Was wisst Ihr denn über Vernunft, Shizar?!"
"Ihr seid es doch die... wartet wir haben Besuch!"

Zornseher Soccothrates und Dalliah die Verdammnisverkünderin 

Je nachdem welchen der Beiden man zuerst angreift geht der Dialog dann auch anders weiter:

Seit ihr gekommen um Dalliah zu töten? Darf ich zusehen?
und wenn sie dann tot ist jubeliert er: "ENDLICH! GUT GEMACHT!"

Leider weiß ich nemmer was sie sagt, wenn man Soccothrates zuerst angreift... der hatte den Knockback und meine Gruppenmitglieder wollten nie den doppelpull riskieren...

Und der Zweiköpfige Oger aus den Zerschmetterten Hallen rockt auch:
"Mir langweilig, ich jemand anderes töten!"
"Du Idiot! Er war doch fast schon tot!"


-Gruß dat Shiva


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (5. Dezember 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> BlutelfenInnen sagen doch auch noch so etwas wie:
> 
> Neulich war ich in Unterstadt für eine Gesichtsbehandlung, und ich sagte: Du hast keinen Kiefer und willst MIR etwas von Gesichtsbehandlung erzählen?
> 
> ...



Neulich war ich in Unterstadt um mir eine Gesichtsbehandlung machen zu lasen und ich sagt "Du hast keinen Unterkiefen und du willst MIR eine Gesichtsbehandlung machen ?!
Da wurde sie wütend...zumindest denke ich das. Habt ihr schon mal jemanden ohne Unterkiefer reden gehört? mmrrrb mrrh mrrb... Sie klang wie ein Murloc.

Ich finde weibliche Blutelfen einfach nur Episch ihre Flirtsprüche sind verdammt sexistisch (Ist das ein Manawurm in eurer Hose oder freut ihr Euch so sehr mich zu sehen?) und ihre Witze abwertend der Horde gegenüber (Ich mag Donnerfels nicht, nirgentwo findet man ein anständiges Steak).

Bester NPC ist der Oger in Zh.
Kopf 1:"Ich hab Hunger..."
Kopf 2:" Du hast IMMER Hunger, darum sind wir so fett


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Dezember 2009)

"Diese Farce endet hier!" (Schwarzer Ritter, PDC, nach seinem Ersten (?) Tod)
Hab ich mir auch erhoft, als ich zum Ersten mal in PDC Hero war...


----------



## Darussios (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Kel wegen seiner Katze durchdreht das ist Epic.
Leider laufen mir bis heute keine Armeen hinterher ich hasse Versprechensbrecher.

Aber am lustigsten sind die Leute, die auch noch die Gerüchte glauben, dass man durch den Tod der Katze für Naxx den Hardmode aktiviert, weniger gutes Zeug droppt und was weiß ich noch alles.


----------



## Torode (5. Dezember 2009)

Der Geistheiler sagt meiner Meinung nach folgendes:

Jimme as ur wallewar 

Daraus "Give us your Money" zu interpretieren find ich hart^^


----------



## Lindhberg (5. Dezember 2009)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geisterheiler stimmt, hört man schon wenn man sich die Ohren putzt^^
> Wenn man Gnomen NPCs anklickt: Ohhh, ihr seid aber Groß!




aber nur wenn mann sich die ohren quer durch den kopf putzt


ich hab noch ein paar sehr geheime informationen für die ich euch normalerweise töten müsste:

1. der geistheiler erzählt euch eure zukunft wen ihr mindestens 3 stunden genau hinhört (zuerst ist es nur ein leises rauschen aber irgendwann fängt es an zu wirken)
2. muscheln verraten euch wo sie herkommen wenn ihr sie an euer ohr haltet

wie mir aus einer sehr zuverlässigen quelle zugetragen wurde hat blizzard einer werbefirma mehrere phantastrilliarden dollar für diesen geniestreich an kundenmanipulation bezahlt..... die gleiche firma hat übrigends die mondlandung organisiert.......


----------



## Erulan (6. Dezember 2009)

das beste was ich mal in nem grp chat lesen durfte=


grp bis auf pals wiped

warri = pala rezz mal
pala= wie ? rezzen?
warri= wiederbeleben oder wie das heist halt
pala= wie palas können rezzen?   kann ich net




ps= der pala war lv 70

bei nem uldu raid bei freya

unglücklicher pull 4 mann tot

eule= ich rezz euch gleich, will nur die blumen plücken
mage= du junki

3 der toten waren blumenplücker
ok das war situations bezogen, aber wir ham uns plattgelacht^^


DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (6. Dezember 2009)

euern humor will ich echt nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvo666 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hachja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde das Geilste jedes mal mit dem Zeppelin von Orgrimmar nach Unterstadt und umgekehrt, einfach göttlich die Dialoge zwischen den NPC-Goblins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kapitän: "Na dann wollen wir das Schiff mal wieder losfliegen, volle Kraft vorraus Herr Kupferhose" Frau Kupfernuss: "Fast richtig Captain, wenn sie doch zumindest beim Geschlecht richtig liegen würden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (6. Dezember 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Bei Irgendeinem Untoten Witz sagt er am Ende: "Und der Zwerg schlug den Pawian Windelweich"
> 
> 
> wtf!!


Rum, Sabber und Rotz, der Kadaver sank in den Teich und der Murloc sprach " Hoouuuuu ", weil er das sah und der Zwerg schlug den Pavian windelweich.

Einfach göttlich xD


----------



## BasiGorgo (6. Dezember 2009)

i8ch bin aus classic immer noch begeistert von mandokir und zul gurub

kill ein raidmember: "ding" 
antworrt: "graz"


----------



## hey dude (6. Dezember 2009)

"Jormuttar ist so verdammt fett..."

Nur so halb ein Zitat, da es die Questüberschrift einer der vielen Quests ist, die man für die Söhne Hodirs erledigen muss, bevor man anfangen kann die dailys zu machen. Da darf man dann jeden Tag "Hodirs Horn blasen" (xD) um endlich mal auf Wohlwollend zu kommen.

Und allein schon der Name der Fraktion ist ein Witz^^


----------



## M.A.U.L. (6. Dezember 2009)

Blutkessel haben qwohl die wenigsten besucht. Ich erinnere mich noch an den endboss.
Im chat stand: Näher, kommt näher. Und verbrennt!

Und geschrien hat er (also Sound): Näher, kommt näher. Und verbrannt.
Als ich das das erste mal gehört hab musste ich total lachen.

Achja: Mehr Knochen zum Nagen (Eng. Text hab ich grad vergessen).


----------



## Sarvoc (6. Dezember 2009)

das folgende hab ich letztens per E-Mail bekommen, Autor leider unbekannt:

wenn sowas passiert , sollte man die finger von WoW lassen:

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige
der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (6. Dezember 2009)

> *DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!*


----------



## Baumi1980 (6. Dezember 2009)

Der Geilste witz isst immer noch von weiblichen Blutelfen als sie von Ihrer gesichts behandlung In Unterstadt berichtet wie sie von nem kieferloser Untoten Behandelt wird ^^ LOL könnt ich mich jedes ma wegschmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhikly (6. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man den guten Varian oder Hochlord Darion Morgrain öfter anklickt finden die das auch nicht so toll.
Darion sagt glaub ich nach einigen Klicks "Ihr seid entbärhlich!" Allein der Tonfall ist zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agarthor (6. Dezember 2009)

[Spieler 1]: Wo hast du deinen Ruhestein?
 [Ich]: Öh...Sturmwind...wieso fragst du?
 [Spieler 1]: Hab meinen in Darnassus, wollen wir tauschen?



[ich] Sag mal bist du 24 stunden am tag on? Haste kein Rl?
 [er] Rl?
 [ich] rl= Reallife
 [er]reallife? Ist das so ein neues Onlinerollenspiel? Wieviele leute spielen das?
 [ich] mehrere Millionen... nur dieses spiel spielt man offline nicht online...
 [er] Offline? Wie soll das denn gehen?
 [ich] ganz einfach mach dein Pc aus....
 [er] Ne danke ich bleib bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spieler 1 schreibt mich an:" Hai,bist du Heal"?
 Ich: Nein sry,bin Moonkin.
 Spieler 1:" ?"
 Ich:" Eine Pew Pew Laser-Eule
 Spieler:" Und was biste nun?"
 Ich: I´am a bad Chicken of Doom"
 Spieler:" Weißt du,wir lassen das einfach"
 Ich:" Jau besser so"
 Spieler 1:" Spieler 1 ignoriert euch"

 eine alte geschichte alls ich noch alli gespielt hab das war zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


Priesterin, Krieger (Gnome), Magierin, Druide, Schurke

Druid: So, lasst mich tanken.
Priesterin: eigendlich haben wir ja n krieger zum tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Druid: Wo denn?
Krieger: -.-
 Magierin zeigt auf den Gnom.
 1min später reagiert der Druide.
Druid: Oh, wir habn ja nen Krieger Gnom, ich dachte das wär n pet.
Priesterin: nein, es ist tatsächlich ein Knuddel Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Magierin knuddelt den Gnom.
Krieger: *kotz*
 Schurke fängt an zu lachen.
 Krieger knifft der Magierin an der Backe.
Magierin: ich versichere euch, er wird aggro halten^^
Priesterin: von dir oder den mobs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Druid: Hält der Gnom denn was aus? sieht so zerbrechlich aus.
Schurke: ich stun die mobs, damit er kaum Schaden bekommt, dann sollte es gehn.
Krieger: *grml*
 Krieger tritt den Druid ans Schienenbein.
 Priesterin fängt an, den Gnom wie ein Kind zu betatscheln.
Magierin: Du bist hier gut aufgehoben, Gnomilein^^
 Schurke geht in Verstohleheit, und lacht den Krieger aus.


----------



## -Migu- (6. Dezember 2009)

Agarthor schrieb:


> 1min später reagiert der Druide.
> Druid: Oh, wir habn ja nen Krieger Gnom, ich dachte das wär n pet.
> Priesterin: nein, es ist tatsächlich ein Knuddel Krieger
> 
> ...



made my day xD Knuddel Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (7. Dezember 2009)

Shoxxx15 schrieb:


> Ich hörs beim Geistheiler auch immer wieder.




Gibt auch youtube videos von http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81-KZuqBEE4


----------



## abe15 (7. Dezember 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Oder Tauren: "Muh, seid ihr jetzt zufrieden?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weibliche Tauren:
"Ich hab mal vor Lachen auf den Boden gemilcht."


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (7. Dezember 2009)

Der Schwarze Ritter kommt episch auf seinem Skelettgreif angeritten steigt ab schaut grimmig um sich und sagt dann diesen völlig lächerlichen Spruch: "Du hast mir den Auftritt versaut... du Ratte!"

Was hab ich gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boéndil234 (7. Dezember 2009)

männliche dreanai : Was soll das heißen ich habe einen Oktupus in meinem Gesicht?


----------



## Melkorohl (7. Dezember 2009)

Weibliche Untote Witz: "Ja sie sind echt es sind nicht meine... aber sie sind echt." <-- sehr genial x)

oder weibliche Tauren Witz: "Es ist schwer in Stimmung zu kommen wenn der Geist der Großmutter zugucken könnte." xDDD

Sehr schön finde ich auch das gespräch der beiden Gnome in Galgrimm.


----------



## gargomir (7. Dezember 2009)

Melkorohl schrieb:


> W
> Sehr schön finde ich auch das gespräch der beiden Gnome in Galgrimm.




und das wäre?


----------



## Melkorohl (7. Dezember 2009)

Ist ein ziemlich langes gespräch und ich kanns beim besten willen nicht auswendig aber ich werde mir bei gelegenheit die mühe machen und es übertragen ums hier vorzutragen...


----------



## Greshnak (7. Dezember 2009)

"Ich liebe Glitzerdingse! Nicht so viele Glitzer wie bei meinem kristall, aber trotzdem glitzernd!"
Die Viecher sind süß :>

Oder der Engländer dem ich gesagt habe das er Nonsense redet:
"Wollen Sie sagen, das ich den Unsinn bin?"


----------



## Sèv! (7. Dezember 2009)

Zul Aman Patch Trailer:
Ihr wollt hier bleiben?!
Ihr werdet hier bleiben...!
Wir werden euch hier begraben!!!

Zwar kein Zitat aber ähnlich:
Schwarze Ritter getötet ---> Ist nur 'ne Fleischwunde

Ritter der Kokosnuss xD

Thorim sagt auch irgendwas mit Missgeburten :O

Aber das geilste Zitat (Nur im englischen)
Illidan:
You are not prepared!!!!


----------



## Balfragor (7. Dezember 2009)

Leerwandler: Es ist schön hier &#8230; nicht.

Du nicht nehmen Kerze!
Du nicht nehmen Pilz!

GM Abschlusssatz: Möge dein Aspekt des Affen dich nie zu einem werden lassen!


----------



## MagicMonkey (7. Dezember 2009)

Sagt der Leerwandler nicht eher: "Dieser Ort gefällt mir... nicht!" ?
Aber "Du nicht nehmen Kerze!" ist richtig cool^^


----------



## Balfragor (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das kann auch sein. Ist trotzdem herrlich ^^


----------



## Zero-X (7. Dezember 2009)

"Wenn der Kuchen spricht haben die Krümmel Pause" von Millhauns Manabrand oder so aus Alkatraz.
Fand eigentlich nur gut weil ein Gnom sagt wo es lang geh, JEA!


----------



## CoHanni (8. Dezember 2009)

Haben die männlichen Blutelfen nicht den Witz: " Die Tauren sind mit der Horde verbündet? yehaaaa, dann gibt es einmal die Woche Steak!"


----------



## NightCreat (8. Dezember 2009)

der schwarze ritter:
Du hast meinen Auftritt versaut... Du Ratte!
Diese Farce endet hier!

männlicher mensch witz:
Wie versteckt sich ein Taure im Kirschbaum? Er malt seine Hufe rot an

Millhaus dingsbums aus Alkatraz:
Fantastisch! Als nächstes ein paar Schutzzauber jetzt geht's ab!

Algalon (eng.)
Witness the fury of the Cosmos!

Naxxramas wenn man die Katze killt der Text halt xD 

naja mehr fällt mir atm nicht ein^^


----------



## Lily:) (8. Dezember 2009)

"Leiche macht Buuuumm!"

Hab mich gekringelt!


----------



## Patrick20071 (8. Dezember 2009)

Fiesen aber auch lustigen satz von den typen in nagrand find ich: Lebt... noch einen tag!   xD  so funny

von den orakeln ist auch noch cool das die die andere fraktion da ich weiß net wie sie grad heißt im sholazar
wauwaumenschen nennt und als ich zum ersten mal die quest: Hausezeit!  gelesen hab ich hab mir glaube 20 mal den questtext durchgelesen ich fands nur megawitzig xDDD


MFG  

Patrick


----------



## Kil Simi (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich steh so in Dalaran und les mir den Chat durch bis,

[1] Spieler: LF Heal VF hc, wir porten auch!

Ich konnt nicht mehr vor lachen, das kam so unerwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere haben sich darüber auch ganz gut amüsiert ^^


----------



## Bäriderbär (8. Dezember 2009)

Kil schrieb:


> Ich steh so in Dalaran und les mir den Chat durch bis,
> 
> [1] Spieler: LF Heal VF hc, wir porten auch!
> 
> ...



wo ist da der witz? hexenmeister :?


----------



## Esda (8. Dezember 2009)

Agarthor schrieb:


> Spieler 1 schreibt mich an:" Hai,bist du Heal"?
> Ich: Nein sry,bin Moonkin.
> Spieler 1:" ?"
> Ich:" Eine Pew Pew Laser-Eule
> ...



Das kenn ich doch irgendwoher... kA woher, aber ich habs sicher schonmal gelesen.


Mein Lieblingszitat ist von XT, wenn er sein Herz rausholt: 'Aaaah, ich bin ja so müde!', mit dieser fiesen Quietschstimme. Da muss ich morgens dran denken, wenn ich aufsteh ^^


----------



## Nicorobbin (8. Dezember 2009)

Mal richtig was zum lachen gibbet hier: http://www.cwsargeras.com/2009/03/scourge-chat-log-1.html

Achtung: Erfahrungsgemäss kommt ein grossteil der deutschen WoW-Community nicht mit englisch klar, ein Teil nicht mal mit deutsch. 
Von daher an die oben angesprochenen:

Bitte beim nächstem Post weiterlesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (8. Dezember 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Mal richtig was zum lachen gibbet hier: http://www.cwsargeras.com/2009/03/scourge-chat-log-1.html
> 
> Achtung: Erfahrungsgemäss kommt ein grossteil der deutschen WoW-Community nicht mit englisch klar, ein Teil nicht mal mit deutsch.
> Von daher an die oben angesprochenen:
> ...


2 old did not read


----------



## Xhorn (23. Dezember 2009)

Eins der lustigsten Zitate die jemals kamen war :" Hört mal auf den Instanz-Channel voll zumüllen, habt ihr nichts C'Thun?"


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei der Cola-Werbung wo einige statt "to your town" -> "Toyota" verstehen... wenn mans einmal innen Kopf gesetzt bekommen hat, wird mans nicht wieder los.



Anderes Beispiel ist bei dem Song "Pflaster" der Satz " Es tobt der Hass dann, vor meinem Fenster..."
Da versteh ich immer "Es tobt der Hamster, vor meinem Fenster..."

Ansonsten: "Ich Kil´jaedan" " Das geht ja Mal´ghanis) 
Ja, ich kann die Namen nicht richtig schreiben und will nicht buffen/googlen.


----------



## Magic! (23. Dezember 2009)

Im Bewerbungsforum von na gilde gelesen bei hexer bewerbung:

Hinzukommend, dass wir 2 aktive Hexer haben und einen 3. der zu Kampfbeginn disconnected und zur Lootvergabe wieder da ist, haben wir keinen Platz für dich.


----------



## Schietenkleier (23. Dezember 2009)

Eines bist du deinem Leben schuldig
kämpfe oder duld` in Ruh`
bist du Amboss sei geduldig
bist du Hammer schlage zu

Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## sirspoof (23. Dezember 2009)

Magic! schrieb:


> Im Bewerbungsforum von na gilde gelesen bei hexer bewerbung:
> 
> Hinzukommend, dass wir 2 aktive Hexer haben und einen 3. der zu Kampfbeginn disconnected und zur Lootvergabe wieder da ist, haben wir keinen Platz für dich.




HAHAHAHA NICE ONE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Dezember 2009)

^^ Wirklich lustige Komentare bis jetzt....

mir passierte auch mal was lustiges.... war noch zu BC Zeiten^^.... Ich war zufällig in SW, damals auf 70-ShadowPriest, wo ich auf einmal um 22h30 zusehen durfte wie die Hordler unseren King niedermetzeln wollten.... Anfangs standen sie ja noch weit davon entfernt und kämpften sich durch^^.... an den Toren zur Burg selbst kam es dann zum Eklat und die Allys haben die Hordis umgehauen.... Doch als sie respawnten, stand auf einmal einer von Ihnen da und schrie einfach nur "KEK" xD Hordlisprache hahaha..... für mich das allerlustigste^^..... Anschliessend fing er an etwas zu casten und etwa 4 Illidans standen in SW und metzelten die Stadt nieder.... Schliesslich haben die Hordler es dann doch geschafft unseren King zu metzeln.... War wohl ein GM beim Städteraid dabei hehe^^

.... später bekam ich mit dass das gleich in etwa in IF und Darnassus geschah.... allerdings weitaus später xD

Peace!


----------



## Lord Gama (23. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön fand ich auch immer den zwielichtigen Händler vor der Managruft: Der Name war Smudo und wenn man ihn anquatscht sagt er "Was soll das heißen "Wo sind die anderen 3"?"


----------



## Creeb (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag den Greifenmeister in IF, jedesmal wenn man losfliegt ruft er einen "Bleibt auf den Boden" hinterher


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Dezember 2009)

"Du bist das Flachdach für meine Seele..." das ist mein Songverhörer in dem Lied "Pflaster"

Aber BTT:

Beste Zitat aus der WOW ist meiner Meinung der Allysoldat aus WC2, klickt man ihn mehrfach an kommt:

"Komm zur Armee, haben sie gesagt ....

Sieh dir die Welt an, haben sie gesagt....

Ich geh lieber Segeln."


Oder DK: 

Wenn ich hier fertig bin ... bist DU dran.

Oger nach dem Ausbilden:

BIN BEREIT! ... aber ich nicht.

Ogermagier nach dem ausbilden:

WIR sind bereit.


Nochmal der Soldat:

Habt ihr nicht ein Königreich zu regieren!?

Ach da kommt die ganze Nostalgik wieder hoch. ^^


Ein Troll, Jawoll! ^^ ach so schee, schee war die Zeit.


----------



## Jemira (23. Dezember 2009)

"Tuk, Tuk"
und die Sprüche von XT, besonders wegen seiner piepsigen Stimme.


----------



## Littletall (23. Dezember 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel ist bei dem Song "Pflaster" der Satz " Es tobt der Hass dann, vor meinem Fenster..."
> Da versteh ich immer "Es tobt der Hamster, vor meinem Fenster..."



Oh nein, das hör ich jetzt sicher immer, wenn ich das Lied höre ^^ Da gibts noch so ein paar Verhörer bei Liedern, die mir gerade nicht einfallen...

Ansonsten finde ich die Sprüche der Todesritter genial. Z.B. "*stöhn* Jaa?" oder "Lasst mich in Ruhe!" und "Ziehet los und richtet Chaos und Verwüstung an!"


----------



## Talatios (23. Dezember 2009)

Der spruch von den dreanei is witzig wen man sie zu oft anklickt.

*Nehmt ihr medikamente* ^^


----------



## Threisch (23. Dezember 2009)

Muradin in ICC ^^

Ein einzelner Orc gegen die Macht der Allianz?... "ANGRIIIIIFF!!"


----------



## Firechaos (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Gnome sagen ja manchmaloar,seid ihr aber groß!Macht das mitm Gnom kommt auch manchmal Boar seid ihr aber groß!^^


----------



## Apuh (23. Dezember 2009)

Talatios schrieb:


> Der spruch von den dreanei is witzig wen man sie zu oft anklickt.
> 
> *Nehmt ihr medikamente* ^^


Die Dreanei's sagen doch auch: "Was meint Ihr, ich hätte einen Tintenfisch im Gesicht?" oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarif (23. Dezember 2009)

Erst vorhin in Grube von Saron gelesen nachdem man einen Sklaven befreit hat:
Kommt her, ich muss euch männlich in den Arm nehmen.

Habe sehr gelacht^^


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (23. Dezember 2009)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> Kologarn: "Ihr könnt nicht vorbei!"


Woher ist es nur abgeleitet?*grübel*

Mein favo ist ganz klar...zwar aus c 3 aber
"Ok. Das wars. Jetzt bin ich tod."
Ein arbeiter der menschen


----------



## Powerflower (23. Dezember 2009)

mein bestes zitat von einem anderem spieler:"Lfm 1 Templer und 1 Kleriker für bc grind"
danach kam nurnoch das kommentar :" Falsches Spiel [Spielername]"


----------



## Galat (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein Favorit:

In den Grizzlyhügeln, in einer der Trollruinen, trifft man Harrison Jones aus Zul Aman wieder. Er verpisst sich natürlich gleich, nachdem man ihn gerettet hat, und lässt einen die ganze Arbeit machen, danach kommt die Meldung:
Harrison hat euch in Sicherheit gebracht XD

In Kara wars auch mal lustig zu BC-Zeiten, mit paar Bekannten und randoms, stehn vorm Prinzen. Zwergenkrieger (Tank) und Nachtelfjägerin kommen ins Gespräch.

Jägerin: Pullst du jetzt mal, du stinkende Tschernobyl-Ratte, oder soll ich hier in Rente gehn?
Krieger: Was willst du denn von mir, du Öko-Jesus-Baumknutscherin? Dein flohverseuchter Köter macht mehr Schaden als du!
Jägerin: Das kannst du gar ned sehn, dir klebt doch überall dein eigener Rotz in den Augen, und deine Hose is voller 
            Angst-Pipi, wenn du nen mob auch nur aus 100 Meter Entfernung siehst.
Krieger: Wenigstens geht mir keiner ab, wenn ich mir nen Irrwisch zwischen die Beine stecke.....
Jägerin: (zum Magier) Du, lass mal den intbuff bei dem weg, der geht mir auf den Sack, wenn er reden kann.
Krieger: Sack? Aha, jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Gott, jetzt gibts hier im Spiel auch schon Tunten, wo soll das noch hinführn?
Jägerin: Tunten? Sind das nicht kastrierte Zwerge, die mit Schild rumlaufen, weil sie denken, dass sie damit ihre Inkontinenz
             kaschieren können?
Krieger:  Mach nur so weiter, ich geh mir jetzt mal ne neue Windel holen.
Jägerin: Das hilft auch nix mehr, dir kommts schon zu den Ohren raus.


Is nur der Anfang, an den ich mich noch gut erinnern kann, das Ganze ging sicher 20 Minuten, und keiner hat gestört, weil sich wohl alle schief gelacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. Dezember 2009)

hmm das lustigste in wow?

ICC is 2 wochen raus und wird schon generft.... das find ich zum brüllen -.-


----------



## Tobihackl (24. Dezember 2009)

Der /flirten von den Orcs xD
Ich liebe euch wie dicke Kinder...Kuchen!


----------



## Kremsi3 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hm..

Also Weiblicher blutelf hat nen witz oder Flirt der ungefär so geht...

Also normalerweise reite ich nur auf Epischen Reittieren aber,.... mann kann ja mal drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde den einfach nur nice


----------



## Phyrexian (24. Dezember 2009)

Die letzten Worte eines Priesters auf meiner Gilde bei Archimonde:
"Ich habe Levitieren und brauche die Träne nicht".

Dummerweise war der Debuff nen Dot.


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...



ich hörs aber auch immer wieder... irgendwie freaky :/


----------



## DerTengo (3. Januar 2010)

hinten in der boreanischen bei den murlocs wo man die kinderchen befreien soll........"Mama".,......Mama?...ne is nich Mama
oder wenn man die ohne q befreien will reissen die die tür auf guggen ein an und........IIIIIIIIIIII ein nachtelf......war damals mir nachtelfdudu dort....^^und klappen das türchen widda zu


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (3. Januar 2010)

Neulich das bestes Zitat ever gehört^^,

folgende Situation, wir waren eine gruppe Abenteurer für Grube von Saron Heroic, einen priester als heiler, nen supaimba retripala-,- , nen hunter, magier und ich als Tank. 
So mit mühe,not und 3 wipes stehen wir vor Tyrannus. Tyrannus hat noch 75000 Hp, ich sag dem Pala er soll mir Handauflegen geben, wenn ich bei 5000 HP bin, denn der heiler war omen. Und was bekomm ich darauf vom Pala für ne geile Antowort:
"Geht nicht, Handauflegen kostet zuviel mana" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slox (4. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab auch ein gutes Zitat. Es gibt um dieses Braufest-Pet den Wolpertinger (son Hase mit Geweih und Flügeln).
Ich konnte das nicht aussprechen weil ich zu besoffen war an diesem Abend, daraus entstand folgender Dialog:

Ich: "Ey <Name meines Kumpels> hol dir auch mal son Wingding das ist richtig lustig."
Er: "Was ist denn bitteschön ein Wingding?"
Ich: "Ja hier dieser komische Hase!"
Er: "Das ist ein Wolpertinger"
Ich: "Alter das DING hat FLÜGEL also ist es ein Wingding..."

Nun mein Magier hieß seit diesem Zeipunkt Wingding.^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. Januar 2010)

also eigentlich kann nix die Troggs aus dem Elwynn Wald "Du nicht nehmen Kerze" toppen Außer vieleicht bei Momores bei seinem Ableben

"Wie ungeschickt" (natürlich wurde er immer Klassischer weise auf dem Tisch gelegt)

mfg


----------



## Lêfu (5. Januar 2010)

Bei einem der Bäume in Ulduar, wenn jemand stirbt sagt er "Dünger!" 
find ich sehr geil ^^


----------



## Saberclaw (5. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> "Play World of Warcraft"
> "Give us your money"
> 
> Zitate des Geisterheilers.
> ...



Das is wie diese Agathe Bauer songs^^
Man hört was man hören will oder was man gerade mit dem gehörten suggeriert.
Dennoch iwie unheimlich.

WoW-ladebildschirm (jeder kennt es):

"Bringt eure Freunde nach WoW, aber geht auch mal abundzu mit ihnen nach draußen!"


----------



## Genomchen (5. Januar 2010)

Ich muss vor dem Schiffevent in ICC immer so lachen, wenn er den "Hauptmann Muradin..." erwähnt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Aladin. Und dann weiter auf dem Schiff, "...BEI MEINEM BARTE, BESETZT DIE KANONEN..." Das is einfach ein derb witziger Piraten-Style Dialog, einfach köstlich hehe


----------



## Bananahurz (5. Januar 2010)

Das die Leerwandler aka Cpt. Blaue Wolke gern gesprächig sind ist jeden bekannt das sie allerdings gelegentlich damit prahlen Sätze rückwärts zu sprechen und dies auch dann demonstrieren wohl weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kenne ich nicht mehr den genauen Wortlaut.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Januar 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Woher ist es nur abgeleitet?*grübel*
> 
> Mein favo ist ganz klar...zwar aus c 3 aber
> "Ok. Das wars. Jetzt bin ich tod."
> Ein arbeiter der menschen




ja bei hdr wo gandalf den balrog "NICHT VORBEI" lässt denk ich mal oder^^


----------



## Ursus (5. Januar 2010)

Situation:
Ich(Tank-Dudu) war mit nem Kumpel(Paladin) Sethekhallen wegen dem Rabenfürst abfarmen.
Im Ts fragt ein anderer Kumpel ob wir noch lange brauchen.
Meine Antwort:
"Ich mach keinen Schaden und Stefan is Paladin".

Der Pala hat den Abend dann nicht mehr viel mit mir geredet, aber wir haben uns im Ts fast bep...st vor lachen.



Ein Spruch noch aus PDC:
Cedric der Reine:"Darf ich jetzt wegrennen?"


----------



## Damoteras (5. Januar 2010)

Bester Spruch zitat Witz wie auch immer von weiblichen Blutelfen:

Ist das ein Manawurm in Eurer Tasche oder freut ihr Euch nur mich zu sehen.


----------



## Navaleen (5. Januar 2010)

Was ich auch noch recht witzig fand:

Kumpel ist von Alli-Seite zur Horde gewechselt (wie viele von unserem Server). Er geht 1k Winter und liest im Chat: "HORDE VON LINKS!" 

Stille.

Dann die Antwort: "Ähm, wir sind die Horde."
Spieler: "Ah ja, richtig. ALLIANZ VON LINKS".

Find ich situationsmäßig ganz lustig.


----------



## Resch (5. Januar 2010)

Ork Witz:

"Ein Orc möcht ich sein ! Unser Leben ist so fein ! Wir essen gerne Schwein ! "


----------



## Cebroc (5. Januar 2010)

Gab mal ein Trollwitz: 
"Ich töte zwei Zwerge am morgen, ich töte zwei in der Nacht, ich töte zwei Zwerge im Kriege und auch in Friedenszeit, ich töte zwei Zwerge wann immer ich sie kriege, dann ist mein Tagwerk vollbracht"


wurde aber rausgepatch.


----------



## Jaromar (5. Januar 2010)

Einmal auf frostwolf auf allianz seite.. eine Nachtelf Priesterin... sie fragte im handels chat... kann mir mal wer die Brust verzaubern? .... kurze zeit ruhe im chat und dann ging das geflame los 

XD göttlich

ausserdem fand ich den witz der weiblichen blutelfen lustig mit dem steak und den tauren ^^


----------



## mobbel14 (5. Januar 2010)

Jaromar schrieb:


> ausserdem fand ich den witz der weiblichen blutelfen lustig mit dem steak und den tauren ^^



"Ich hasse Donnerfels. Nirgendwo bekommt man ein anständiges Steak!"


blutelfen sind eh die perwersten was sachen flirten betrifft z.B.

"Habt ihr ein Manawurm in der Tasche oder freut ihr euch mich zu sehen?"


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Januar 2010)

Jaromar schrieb:


> Einmal auf frostwolf auf allianz seite.. eine Nachtelf Priesterin... sie fragte im handels chat... kann mir mal wer die Brust verzaubern? .... kurze zeit ruhe im chat und dann ging das geflame los
> 
> XD göttlich




Für mich der Beweis dass es auf diesem Server nicht gerade Reife Menschen unterwegs sind, was bitte ist daran so lustig außer vieleicht die zweideutigkeit?


auch gut 2. Boss in Burg Utgarde

"Wie kann man denn als Totenbeschwörer sterben"

oder am ende

INGWARRRRR!!! Du Jämmerlicher Versarger

wie sie den Namen ausspricht is immer wieder zum vom Stuhl fallen.


----------



## Darshol (5. Januar 2010)

Spiel mal ne weibliche Draenai,ich finds immer wieder "ekelig",wenn die Npcs zu dir sagen : Mögen deine TAGE lang sein. 0o


----------



## Tamirbankatu (5. Januar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> "Ich glaub ich hab es kaputt gemaaaaacht!!!" XT-002



oder alternativ:
"Oh - ich hätte ihn wohl nicht in diese Richtung knicken sollen"
(frei ausm Gedächtnis zitiert - kommt wenn einer beim XT-002 stirbt)


----------



## NarYethz (5. Januar 2010)

ich find das von den menschenfrauen auch geil

''ich hab manchmal probleme die lautstärke meiner stimme zu KONTROLLIEREN!''

einfach herrlich xD
mfg


----------



## Malchezzar (5. Januar 2010)

Ork Witz:

"Grün, grün, grün sind alle meine Orkse"

Blutelfinnen Witze/Flirtsprüche

und natürlich

Der zweiköpfige oger-boss in zh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (5. Januar 2010)

Du Nicht nehmen Kerze

Wisst ihr wie schwer es ist in Stimmung zu kommen wenn euch der Geist eurer Großmutter zusieht?

Kann Kannibalismus Sünde sein?

Ich war neulich in diesem Troll-Wellnesscenter und plötzlich habe ich diese Dreadlocks und einen verdammten Knochen in der Nase! Wer bezahlt für sowas?

Ja, die sind echt, es sind nicht meine aber sie sind echt 

Rosen sind grau, Veilchen sind grau, ich bin tot und farbenblind, genau


Gibt schon ein paar nette Sprüche im Spiel^^


----------



## Genomchen (5. Januar 2010)

"Kommen ein Papagei und ein Taure in die Bar. Fragt der Barkeeper: "Wo haben sie denn den her?"
"Dorotar, die gibts da überall!" antwortet der Papagei." --> DK-Mensch-Witz


----------



## Herr Hering (5. Januar 2010)

Bei der q wo beim Argentumtunierplatz wo man in den Sturmgipfeln die Kobolde fangen muss:

Du nicht nehmen... mich!  


einfach nur geil wenn man vorkenntniss aus elwyn hat


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (5. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> "Kommen ein Papagei und ein Taure in die Bar. Fragt der Barkeeper: "Wo haben sie denn den her?"
> "Dorotar, die gibts da überall!" antwortet der Papagei." --> DK-Mensch-Witz



Es ist 1. ein Orc der den Papagei auf der Schulter hat und 2. ein genereller Mensch Witz. Die haben eher weniger mit der Klasse zu tun sondern mit der Rasse.


----------



## Haggelo (5. Januar 2010)

wenn man als untoter  /witz  eingibt spricht er iwan ein gedicht auf und am ende sagt er 

''... und der zwerg schlug den affen windelweich '' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Januar 2010)

Wird ein Jäger mit Wolf als Begleiter durch einen Magier gesheept.... shit happenz oder einfach nur Berufsrisiko...

obwohl ich glaub das war grad ein wenig oot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht ja um Zitate.


----------



## Talarias (5. Januar 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Moroes aus Kara...
> -"Ihr habt geläutet?" (Vanish glaub ich)
> -"Ohh,da hab ich aber eine Unordnung angerichtet..." (Wenn er jemanden killt
> 
> ...


Dass liegt daran, dass er ein "Butler" war ^^ (Die Story von Medivh kennst du ?)   xD


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Januar 2010)

der Beste Dialog ist wohl immer noch BC: Millhaus Manasturm aus Arkatraz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er wenig leben hat:
_HEILT MICH!!!! HEILT MICH!!!! BEI ALLEN WAS EUCH HEILIG IST, HEILT MICH!!!!_

Eisblock:
_Sexy Eis, mit Sahne!_

Wenn er Pyro castet:
_ICH WERDE EUCH HEIMLEUCHTEN!!!!_


Wenn er Befreit wird:
_Beim Heiligen Bonzo, WO BIN ICH HIER , und wer seit....AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Diese Kopfschmerzen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern_


Wenn er bereit zu kämpfen ist:
_ALLES KLAR!!!! Wer wollte nochmal eine Tracht Prügel?_


Wenn er Stirbt:
_Ihr hört noch von meinem Anwalt!_

Wenn der kampf vorbei ist:
*Wenn der Kuchen redet, haben die Krümel Pause!*


----------



## minosha (5. Januar 2010)

Mein Lieblingsspruch, oder eher Witz:
Hei dideldum, saber und rotz, der kadaver sank in den Teich,
Der Murloc sprach Ah, weil er das sah, und der Zwerg schlug den Pavian Windelweich


----------



## thundernight (5. Januar 2010)

Genial finde ich auch diese Anspielung von den Zwergen-Wachen in Eisenschmiede wenn man sie nach dem Alchemie-Lehrer fragt sagen sie manchmal:


"Ach, Ihr sucht also einen Lehrer für Alchemie? Von so einem Komm ich gerade her"..."<seufz> ...warum, oh warum nur habe ich den blauen Trank nicht genommen.

I love Matrix!^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (5. Januar 2010)

Vom Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt eines der Horoskope:

"Eine Blase und ein Ruhestein machen euch nicht zum Helden" 

oder irgendwie sowas,zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manus (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich mußte immer Schmunzeln zu Classic Zeiten wenn die Paladin Voodoo Puppe gedroppt ist.

"Die Puppe ähnelt einem Paladin oder einem erwachsenen Mädchen."

Wurde dann ja leider raus gepatched.


----------



## Nephaston (5. Januar 2010)

wenn du in Pit of Saron einen weiblichen sklaven befreist kommt meist :

Werdet der Vater meiner Kinder

hing glaub ich vom geschlecht des charakters ab


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (5. Januar 2010)

Ich Grimlok König!!!!

Auch nett, stammt aus Uldaman


----------



## Xyester (5. Januar 2010)

Das Zitat eines Allys im Kampf von Tausendwinter:

"Alle deffen der Rest greift an!"


----------



## Cybereule (5. Januar 2010)

Die Witze aller Rassen

You are not prepared

Du nicht nehmen Kerze!

Wenn der Kuchen redet haben Krümmel pause!

Und soo weiter...

nochmal zum Thema Verhörer:

Ein Lied von Robbie Williams vom neuen Album, irgendwas mit Disco oder so...
Da ist ne Stelle : Dont call it comeback...

Ich verstehe : Dont call it Schnitzel O_o

Wenn mich da mal die Medien nicht beeinflussen...


----------



## Cybereule (5. Januar 2010)

Doppelpost -.- Bitte löschen :<


----------



## NoxActor (5. Januar 2010)

Oder wie hier einer mal geschrieben hat:

"Ich will net so einen Server wie Aegwynn, wo jeder zweite ein Ally ist. Sondern ein Server bei dem es 50:50 Prozent ist." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Noxi


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

/sign das war einer der besten Zitate xD


----------



## Hishabye (5. Januar 2010)

Ich könnt mich jedesmal bei Saurfang beömmeln:

"Ein einzelner Orc gegen die Macht der Allianz????.... ANGRIFF!!!"


----------



## Lo1 (5. Januar 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich jedesmal bei Saurfang beömmeln:
> 
> "Ein einzelner Orc gegen die Macht der Allianz????.... ANGRIFF!!!"



Der Tonfall von Muradin ist einfach nur... genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (5. Januar 2010)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Der Tonfall von Muradin ist einfach nur... genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JUp das macht  es nur noch lustiger ^^


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

10 vs. 1 Muradin unterschreibt auch noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerome234 (5. Januar 2010)

Vor 2 Jahren oder so hat mir ein GM als Abschied geschrieben: " Möge dir unter deiner Angstblase niemals die Luft ausgehen." 
Ich fands witzig xD


----------



## Dranay (5. Januar 2010)

Das Geilste is es immer noch, die NPCs mit nem Linksklick zu stressen. Irgendwann "rasten" einige total aus und man bepisst sich. 
Vorallem lustig, wenn sie einen Satz später wieder ihre freundliche Willkommensnachricht von sich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (5. Januar 2010)

durch das witz-emote beim männlichen menschen :

Gib mir Deckung ! Ich muss hinter n Baum strullen !



witz-emote beim mensch weiblich : 

Manchmal fällt es mir schwer DIE LAUTSTÄRKE MEINER STIMME ZU REGELN !!!!!



ich glaub irgendwo auf youtube gibts sogar alle witze durch des witz-emote


----------



## 44IsoO (5. Januar 2010)

GM vor 2 Jahren: Und möge Dein Sturmangriff nie an der Wand enden.

Krik'Thir der Torwächter: Reißt sie in Stücke!

Auch wenn kein besonderer Witz in diesem Satz ist, muss ich sagen, dass die Betonung so herrlich auf dem Wort "Stücke" liegt, dass ich mich jedes Mal freue, es zu hören. ^^

*ST*ücke!!!


----------



## Kerodos (5. Januar 2010)

in meiner Gilde :

Spieler 1: Orks mutig und stark.

Ich: Orks rennen Stark gegen Mauer und mutig wieder dagegen

Alle witze Horde http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJGEWfYtZMU

Alle witze Allianz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihukI0lrDqM...feature=related


----------



## Belty (5. Januar 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> ALso ich habe die SuFu benutzt, aber nichts gefunden. Mit diesem Thread möchte ich euch bitten Lustige Zitate, die ihr in WoW gelesen oder gehört habt, von Npc's oder anderen aufzuschreiben.
> 
> 1. Ich bin Leer und trotzdem Blau. (Hab ich neulich von meinem Leerwandler gehört, als ich Schatten verzehren machte)
> 2. Was ist eurem Freund zugestoßen.
> ...



Sagt der Leerwandler nicht "Ich bin leer und trotzdem da"?
Also so hört es sich zumindest für mich an.


Der beste Witz der Menschen ist dieser "Ich muss mal pinkeln, gebt mir Deckung!"^^


----------



## Lacurac (5. Januar 2010)

Ich finds geil wen man in hdz nach süderstade ins gasthaus geht und wartet bis die zwei betrunkenen Kapitäne zu ihren Schiffen gehen dan liegen an land 2 kleine boote und die labern das die so unglaublich groß sind und am ende meint einer "Komm lass uns wieder rein gehen ich werde langsam wieder nüchtern" einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (6. Januar 2010)

genial ist auch, es gibt eine Quest im Heulenden Fjord, bei den Piraten südöstlich, da erzähl so ein Troll irgendetwas in nem richtig derben slang, man versteht kaum ein wort, und die Aufgabe leutet ungefähr: "Fragt (nen anderen Typen) was (Troll) von euch will"
ich bin so abgebrochen dabei xD


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

Wobei ich persönlich auch immer grinsen muss is in pdk vor dem faction champs fight wenn man den zeremonienmeister anlabert,

Fordring: "blabla, Nur ein Sieg wird Euren.." 

erstmal fette pause und dann kommt erst

Wrynn: "Die ehre der allianz wurde befleckt, blablabla"

aber da sieht man mal dass blizz es nicht schafft die beiden tonspuren fast übereinander zu legen, so dass es realistisch klingt =D


----------



## koolt (6. Januar 2010)

> T'chali war immer ein gediegener Troll. Ich kam hierher, um den Blutschlägern beizubringen, wie man Bier braut. [...]
> Das Schlimmste ist, dass die meine Wasserpfeife geklaut ham!


Von der Quest "Die ham meine Pfeife und mein Gesöff geklaut!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muffin05 (6. Januar 2010)

Was soll das heißen, ich habe einen Tintenfisch im Geschicht?
Witz der Draeneis.


----------



## Delorion (6. Januar 2010)

Damals in Molten Core. Ich hatte als einziger Heiler Manaöl dabei. Kommt ein Priester an und fragt: "Kannst du mir mal den Kolben einölen?"
Der ganze Raid lag am Boden und 40 Leute haben erstmal 15 Minuten Pause gemacht, bis wir uns wieder gefangen hatten.


----------



## Kruschkrusch (6. Januar 2010)

Ist nicht von mir, hab ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt aber ich find es ganz witzig. Und ja ich weiß, dass es steinalt ist!


Die Geschichte des Schamanen :


Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim fremd gehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug...

S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will meine eigene Klasse haben!"
V: "Okay,...ähmm.. puh... also gut, Du bekommst den Schamanen. Also der kann kämpfen, trägt Schild oder 2 Hand Waffe und Lederrüstung und ..."
S: "Hmm Leder? Nein ich will was richtiges!! Ich will Kettenrüstung!
V: "Naaa gut dann Kettenrüstung. Weiter kannst so verschiedene Totems aufstellen."
S: "Was können diese Totems?"
V: "Na die machen Schaden oder heilen, oder sie Erhöhen die Rüstung. Das gilt für die ganze Gruppe"
S: "Wie viele hab ich denn"?
V: "20 verschiedene, aber nur eins gleichzeitig"
S: "zwei"
V: "Nein"
S: "drei"
V: "Ich versohl' Dir gleich..."
S: "Vier."
V: "RAAAAUUUUSSSS!"
S: "MAMA???"
V: "Vier ist prima... Keks?"
S: "Aber ich will auch zaubern können...."
V: "Junge, Du hast 4 Totems und ne Zweihandwaffe..."
S: "Ma...."
V:"...und kannst zaubern, wollte ich sagen... kein Problem. 1,5 Sekunden Casts"
S: "Instant!"
V: "Nein"
S: "Doch...INSTANT!"
V:"...Okay... instant...."
S: "Mhh was können die anderen Klassen so?"
V: "Die anderen? Kämpfen, zaubern, heilen...."
S: "Heilen will ich auch!"
V: "Na ja die anderen können das nicht alles auf einmal - nur immer ..."
S: "Ich will heilen!"
V: "Gut, Du kannst heilen."
S: "Danke Papi."
V: "Jetzt geh aber wieder Power Rangers schauen bitte..."
S: "Was mache ich denn wenn jemand mir wegläuft?"
V: "Hmm... ja... hier, Frostshock, jetzt isser langsamer! Und jetzt ab..."
S: "Wie lange hält der?"
V: "3 Sekunden"
S: "Und wie oft kann ich den machen?"
V: "Alle 6"
S: "Und dazwischen?"
V: "Na ja, Du musst dem Gegner doch wenigstens eine Chance geben."
S: "Maaa...."
V: "Okay, hält 6"
S: "Und wenn ich drücken vergesse?"
V: "Gut, 12!"
S: "Ich will aber nicht nur, dass der langsamer ist, ich will schneller sein..."
V: "Hier - Ghost Wolf. Damit wirst Du ein Wolf der schneller ist..."
S: "Mh..."
V: "Was - Mh?"
S: "Na ja, was mache ich wenn da mehrere sind, die ich langsamer machen will?"
V: "Hier... Earthbind Totem... und jetzt geh!"
S: "Und was mache ich wenn mich wer haut?"
V: "Du haust zurück oder zauberst, oder..."
S: "Ich will, dass der Schaden bekommt wenn er mich haut!"
V: "Moment, das ist beknackt: Der soll Schaden bekommen, wenn er Dich haut und wenn Du ihn haust?"
S: "Ja."
V: "Gut, Lightning Shield... nimm das und lass mich in Frieden."
S: "Und wenn wer mit nem Bogen auf mich schießt?"
V: "Dann wirkt das eben auch, wenn der mit dem Bogen auf Dich schießt. Und jetzt lass mich BITTE in Frieden..."
S: "Was mache ich denn, wenn mich wer anzaubert?"
V: "Du kannst kämpfen, selbst zaubern, heilen...."
S: "Ich will was, das einfach den Zauber weg nimmt, der als nächstes kommt!"
V: "....War eh grad bei den Totems. Nimm doch einfach Grounding Totem."
S: "Und wenn der sich heilt?"
V: "Dann heilt der sich halt!"
S: "Ich will den am heilen hindern!"
V: "Earth Shock, Instant, bitte sehr. Noch was?"
S: "Und was wenn der Gegner Buffs hat? Ich will auch Buffs?"
V: "Hier, Wind Fury - das sollte eigentlich reichen..."
S: "Ich will aber auch, dass der Gegner keine mehr hat!"
V: "Aber Du kannst Dich buffen, heilen, zaubern, zauber unterbrechen, Zweihandwaffen nutzen...."
S: "ICH WILL ABER!"
V: "Ich hau Dir gleich..."
S: "MAMA!!!"
V: "Purge... Purge ist Prima. Das sollte eigentlich der Warlock? aber gut - Purge!"
S: "Und was wenn mich wer vergiftet?"
V: "Nimm das Gift reinigende Totem."
S: "Nö."
V: "Doch!"
S: "Nö."
V: "Doch.!
S: "Nö..hööö..."
V: "...gut...Du bekommst nen Zauber dafür..."
S: "Und wenn ich mit wem zusammen spiele?"
V: "Brauchst Du eigentlich nicht mehr, gibt eigentlich keinen der etwas kann, das Du nicht..."
S: "Ich will Leute wiederbeleben können."
V: "Okay, kannst Du..."
S: "Hm... und wenn ich sterbe?"
V: "Na ja... dann muss Dich wer anders..."
S: "Ich will das selbst!"
V: "Aber Du bist tot"
S "ICH WILL DAS SELBST!"
V: "Gut, Du kannst Dich selbst wieder beleben, wenn Du tot bist."
S: "Ich will noch was..."
V: "Unter Wasser atmen ist noch frei..."
S. "Okay, aber irgendwas fehlt noch..."
V: "DU KANNST ZWEIHANDWAFFEN NUTZEN, KETTE TRAGEN, SCHILDE, ZAUBERN, AM ZAUBERN HINDERN, HEILEN, INSTANT ZAUBERN, HAST TOTEMS, KANNST GEGNER DEBUFFEN, DICH BUFFEN, HAST TIERFORM, KANNST AE-VERLANGSAMEN, UNTER WASSER ATMEN, WIEDERBELEBEN - SOGAR DICH SELBST. WAS IN DREITEUFELSNAMEN WILLST DU NOCH KÖNNEN - PREDIGTEN HALTEN UND AUF DEM WASSER GEHEN?"
S: "Hmm Predigten nicht..."


----------



## Stix (6. Januar 2010)

Pala sind einfach die intelligenteren Tanks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (6. Januar 2010)

In einem Meiner Ersten "Raids", das war damals noch die Obere Schwarzfelsspitze, wurde mal das Rosarote Samtpfötchen verlangt. Als eine Tatze über dem Spieler auftauchte wurde mir klar, was verlangt wurde. Das Mal der Wildnis.

Mein Made my Day top lustiger immer wieder zum lachen bringender Spruch oder Satz war im Handels-Channel:
Kann mir einer Meinen Stab zum Glühen bringen?


----------



## Kingseb (6. Januar 2010)

Zerschmetterte Hallen beim dem 3 Boss, der Oger mit den 2 Köpfen :

Wir so fett sein, weil du so viel fressen

Auch nach dem 20ten Mal musste ich immer noch lächeln ;D


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (6. Januar 2010)

Agarthor schrieb:


> Druid: So, lasst mich tanken.
> Priesterin: eigendlich haben wir ja n krieger zum tanken
> 
> 
> ...



Zu geil

Das beste was ich hier gelesen hab


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Neulich Inzze (Managruft glaub ich), ausser mir als DD ein Paladin und noch ein anderer Hexxer. An meinem Demage-Counter sehe ich genau, dass er nur 185 DPS oder so hinbringt. 
Bei genauerem betrachten merke ich dann, dass er ca. 70 % seines Schadens mit dem Zauberstab gemacht hat. Ich habe ihn dann darauf angesprochen, was der Scheiss soll, und er dann so:

"kack mich ned blöd an! mit dem Zauberstab mach ich eben am meisten schaden!!!"


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (6. Januar 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Mal richtig was zum lachen gibbet hier: http://www.cwsargeras.com/2009/03/scourge-chat-log1.html



richtig geil. ich kann nich mehr aufhören zu lachen... vor allem Sylvanas is geil! xD


----------



## Hubautz (6. Januar 2010)

http://www.razyboard.com/system/morethread...-3490919-0.html

ist zwar etwas old school, aber streckenweise genial


----------



## Argomos (7. Januar 2010)

Der König in der Burg Utgarde sagt etwas in seiner Sprache was im Chat zwar anders geschrieben wird sich aber für mich jedes Mal nach "Huraaa Gnirr der Wurm" anhört und seit dem Frage ich mich wer ist dieser Gnirr und warum ist er ein Wurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zudem, warum bejubelt ihn der König *hihi*? ... Fragen über Fragen... Hörts euch mal an beim nächsten Turm-Run *g*

MfG Zz.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Januar 2010)

das is ne gschichte, weiß nicht ob die wirklich mal so passiert is.... warum ich die etz schreib, langeweile^^
Krieger, Priesterin, Jäger, Todesritter und Schurke sind in einer Ini. Krieger ist gerade mitten im erklären.



> Krieger: ... und in Phase 2 muss der Jäger...
> Jäger: Jäger? HUNTERITEM!!!!!1111einseineinseins WUHAHAAHAHAHA *der Jäger fängt an wild in der Gegend herumzuballern*
> Der Todesritter schaut den Schurken an.
> Todesritter: 10g, der Jäger liegt als erstes im Dreck.
> ...


----------



## Rizzak (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo buffed-Community,

ich wollte einmal wissen, ob ihr euch die Zitate oder andere Sprüche von normalen Gegnern, Bosse und auch normalen NPC's, die euch gefallen, merkt. Vielleicht gefallen euch sogar mehrere. 

Also, teilt mit, welche Ausdrücke von den Bösewichten und Helden in Classic bis zu Wrath of the Lich King euch besonders gut gefallen.

(Ich schreibe die Änderung auch hier, falls viele den Thread beim ersten Blick schon mit dem anderen, ähnlichen verwechseln: Das ist *nicht* derselbe Thread wie von "Minotaurus", denn bei ihm geht's um "Lustige Zitate", wogegen der hier auf alle Zitate ausgelegt ist, die nicht unbedingt lustig sein müssen.)

Lg, Rizzak.


----------



## locototo (11. Juni 2010)

fang ich mal mit dem Klassiker an: " Du nicht nehmen Kerze!" 

im ts gerne noch bei lootverteilung benutzt^^


----------



## Serephit (11. Juni 2010)

"Burn, you wretches! Burn!" (Nefarian)
"By fire, be purged." (Ragnaros) <-- mein Lieblingsspruch 
"Your heart will explode!" (C`thun)


----------



## benbaehm (11. Juni 2010)

"mhm i don´t feel a thing... ...ohhh where those come from?" prof beim wechsel in p2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (11. Juni 2010)

Murloc!

Mrglmmrg

eine legende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du nicht nehmen Kerz ist auch ein Klassiker xD


----------



## Blutvalk (11. Juni 2010)

Du hast mir meinen Auftritt versaut...Du Ratte.




Na, wer wars?




Blutvalk

Jäger...und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## benbaehm (11. Juni 2010)

Blutvalk schrieb:


> Du hast mir meinen Auftritt versaut...Du Ratte



war das nicht der black knight in pdc?


----------



## Squizzel (11. Juni 2010)

"Wie kann man als Untotenbeschwörer sterben? Du bist sooo nutzlos."

Wobei ich "Du hast mir meinen Auftritt versaut...Du Ratte." auch sehr geil finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (11. Juni 2010)

mhh, sorry, aber 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/133831-lustige-zitate/page__hl__lieblingszitat


----------



## Throgan (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch eins:

"Benutz die Suchfunktion!" =)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/133831-lustige-zitate/page__hl__wow%20zitate

Nene^^

Mein Favorit lief schon.."Du nicht nehmen Kerze!"

Aberwie schon geschrieben, es gab schonmal so´n Thema =)


----------



## hexxhexx (11. Juni 2010)

"Das Kuratorium ist nicht für Besucher geöffnet"
Kara; Der Kurator

oder ein beliebter Gnomen-NPC-Spruch:
(piepsige Stimme) "Alles klärchen"


----------



## Sarajin (11. Juni 2010)

Zeit für Spaß !

Schattenlabby 2. Boss


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Juni 2010)

"Gute Nachricht Freunde: der Schleim fliesst wieder"

Der Prof is suuuper ^^


----------



## Dufurius (11. Juni 2010)

Mein Lieblingszitat ist:

ÄÄÄEEEHHHHHHHHHHH

Jaja am geilsten sterben die Gnome.


----------



## Rizzak (11. Juni 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> mhh, sorry, aber
> http://www.buffed.de..._lieblingszitat



Der Thread richtet sich, wie im Titel (Lustige Zitate) und auch der Autor sagt, auf "lustige" Zitate aus. Dieser hier auf alle; diese müssen dabei nicht unbedingt lustig sein.


----------



## Megamage (11. Juni 2010)

You are not prepared! - Illidan

Ist der beste Spruch, EVER! 

Leandros


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. Juni 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Du nicht nehmen Kerz ist auch ein Klassiker xD



Und bei ner Q: Du nicht nehmen...MICH! (man muss diese kobolde mit nem netz fangen; ist glaub ne daily des Argentumturniers)


----------



## pHt.Sven (11. Juni 2010)

I..have use.. for you 	(Teron Blutschatten war's glaub ich aus BT :>)


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (11. Juni 2010)

ahouuuuu!!!!

der todesschrei von den arbeitern in den deadmines, den find ich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (11. Juni 2010)

Letzte Worte beim Wipe an Modermine

"Das war ich, Papi"


----------



## Bitialis (11. Juni 2010)

Jo ganz klar "YOU ARE NOT PREPARED!"


----------



## Calvyn (11. Juni 2010)

> Lok'tar ogar! Sieg oder Tod - Diese Worte binden mich an die Horde, denn sie ist die heiligste und fundamentalste aller Wahrheiten für alle Krieger der Horde.
> Ich verpflichte mein Fleisch und mein Blut dem Kriegshäuptling. Ich bin das Instrument der Wünsche meines Kriegshäuptlings. Ich bin eine Waffe unter dem Kommando meines Kriegshäuptlings.
> Von diesem Moment an bis an das Ende meiner Tage - Für die Horde!


----------



## Gaueko (11. Juni 2010)

Etwas lang, aber legendär!

_"Beim Heiligen Bonzo wo bin ich hier? und wer seid.....aaaargh! Diese Kopfschmerzen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern"!

"Was? Ein winziger Gnom? das kann ich besser,Großmächtiger!"

"Wie habt ihr mich genannt? Winzig?! Es interessiert mich nicht wer ihr seid,aber niemand nennt Milhouse Manasturm Winzig!!Ich habe keine Ahnung was hier los ist,aber ich werde mich eurem Kampf gegen diesen Unverschämten Trottel gerne anschliessen! 
Verteidigt euch,Schwachkopf"_


----------



## Blutvalk (11. Juni 2010)

benbaehm schrieb:


> war das nicht der black knight in pdc?


Exakt.........und dann flog der Typ in die Ecke.


Blutvalk

Jäger ....und Dk aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Philine (11. Juni 2010)

Modermine

"Ups ich hab böses Aa gemacht" (was man nicht alles hört wenn man sich den Kampf mal vom Boden aus ansehen darf^^)

und irgendso ein Doppelköpfiger weiss leider nicht mehr wer das ist

"Ich hab hunger!"
"Du hast ständig hunger deswegen sind wir so Fett"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (11. Juni 2010)

Neues Spielzeug(schönes lispeln)? Für mich? Von dem 2ten Boss in Ulduar dem XT sonstwas der boss mit der kinderstimme und dem herz was man beim kampf hauen muss


----------



## Gen91 (11. Juni 2010)

Lauf kleines Mädchen, LAUF! Hört man dank DBM auch ohne Kara immer wieder^^.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (11. Juni 2010)

Megamage schrieb:


> You are not prepared! - Illidan
> 
> Ist der beste Spruch, EVER!
> 
> Leandros


empfinde ich ebenfalls als den besten spruch


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (11. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Modermine
> 
> "Ups ich hab böses Aa gemacht" (was man nicht alles hört wenn man sich den Kampf mal vom Boden aus ansehen darf^^)
> 
> ...


zu deinem doppelköpfigen boss das war glaub der 2te oder dritte boss in zh hero noch zu 70er zeiten


----------



## Spliffmaster (11. Juni 2010)

Two Ooozes, one room! So many delightful possibilities > best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Putricide Hardmode


----------



## bexxter83 (11. Juni 2010)

Also, ich find die Stimme und die Art, wie sie spricht von Lady Todeswhisper sehr geil. Und NEIN, mit geil meine ich nicht geil im Sinne von sexuell erregend (!), sondern einfach, dass sie super synchronisiert ist.^^
Ansonsten muss ich leider sagen, dass ich, obwohl ich Allianz spiele, die Horde grundsätzlich cooler finde. Dieses tiefe "For the Horde" hat schon was für sich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Juni 2010)

"Das ist eine ganz normale Gaswolke"
"Aber vorsicht es ist keine ganz normale Gaswolke"

Ich liebe Fauldarm dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (11. Juni 2010)

Sagt das nicht der Professor? Also schon bei Fauldarm, aber des sagt der Prof, mein ich. *Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## Aggropip (11. Juni 2010)

*Ungläubige, sie müssen geläutert werden* ...... die stimme einfach nur genial xD

das brüll ich heute noch gerne in Lerroy -manier ins ts wenn wir einen boss angreifen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiglaf (11. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich immer, wenn in der Anfangssequenz des Endbosskampfes im Nexus Keristrasza mit dieser wundschönen Stimme fragt: „Bewahren? WARUM?“ Aus ähnlichen Gründen besuche ich in der Bank von Sturmwind immer den linken Bankschalter, weil ich gerne höre, wenn mir Olivia zum Abschied zuruft: „bis da-hann!“ Die hier mehrfach angeführten Worte aus Classic-Wow „Du nicht nehmen Kerze“ tauchen in abgewandelter Form auch in den Erweiterungen auf. So sagen die Oger in den Zangarmarschen „Du nicht nehmen Pilz“ und die Schneebolde in den Sturmgipfeln (wenn man sie mit dem Netz einfängt) „Du nicht nehmen … mich“.


----------



## dudubaum (11. Juni 2010)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Letzte Worte beim Wipe an Modermine
> 
> "Das war ich, Papi"



das is auch geil


----------



## Elminator (11. Juni 2010)

Prof. Putricide: Terrible news Everyone, Rotface ist dead. But great news everyone, he left behind plenty of Ooze, for me to use! Wahh im a Poet, and i didn't know it, astounding!

Prof > Best ;D

Oder auch Muradin Bronzebart im Intro bei Saurfang: Alone Orc against the might of the Alliance? CHARGE!


----------



## Rizzak (11. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Modermine
> 
> "Ups ich hab böses Aa gemacht" (was man nicht alles hört wenn man sich den Kampf mal vom Boden aus ansehen darf^^)
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, heißt der Oger O'mrogg, der vorletzte Boss in den zerschmetterten Hallen, wie Nora/Vince/Casjo schon erwähnt hat.


----------



## Krodan (11. Juni 2010)

Garfrost (im Fallen) "Garfrost hofft, sauberes Unterhose an, sonst Chef großes Schande"
ICC-Mob im Sterben: "Kam nie...ans oberste...Regalfach..."

Grüße
Krodan


----------



## Necroscope (11. Juni 2010)

"Aschenbringer? Nun ich weiß nichts von einem Aschenbringer. Hab ich noch nie gehört!" 

So ein NPC sagt das manchmal wenn man an ihm vorbeireitet in den östlichen Pestländern bei der Kapelle. Der steht bisschen abseits, ich glaube er ist Friedhofwärter.
Fands ganz witzig, da meine Gilde Ashbringer heißt und der just in dem Moment als ich an ihm vorbeischoss den Spruch brachte.


----------



## Jarel (11. Juni 2010)

Meine Lieblingssprüche:

- Kommt näher.... UND VERBRENNT! 	(Das war ein Boss im... Blutkessel glaube ich.) Sehr stimmungsvoll.

- Garfrosts Spruch mit der sauberen Unterhose, siehe oben

- Gute Nachrichten Freunde, die Giftschleimrohre sind repariert! (Der Professor während dem Modermiene-kampf)

- Zeit für Spaß! (der Oger im Schattenlabyrinth oder den Settekhallen, weiss nimmer genau, der einen übernimmt bzw. feart )

- Nielas Aran in Karazhan hat auch tolle Sprüche drauf. Sowas wie "Ich bin kein einfacher Untergebener". Er bringt sie gut rüber.

- VERNICHTE DIESEN TROTTEL!!	(Endboss der Grube von Saron)


----------



## _Kayla_ (11. Juni 2010)

lol das is irgendwie total geil, hab mir grad alles durchgelesen, und jedes mal wenn Boss Zitate kommen hör ich sie genau in dem Tonfall und die Stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordenfeind Nr.1 (11. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar: You are not prepared!


----------



## Marzani (11. Juni 2010)

"Die Menagerie ist nur für Gäste." - Kurator, Karazhan - ich liebe diese väterliche, wohlwollende Stimme in Diskrepanz zum Inhalt.
"Your misery is my delight! I always win!" - Kalecgos, Sunwell Plateau - Markiger Spruch mit donnernder Stimme - Gänsehaut!
"Good neeeews everyone! I fixed the poison slime pipes!" - Putricide im Kampf gegen Rotface - Diese spielerisch-begeisterte Stimme!
"Suffer, mortals! As your pathetic magic betrays you!" - Sindragosa, ICC - Dieses wütend-wahnsinnige Gekreische ist beeindruckend!


----------



## Chiichi (11. Juni 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Mal richtig was zum lachen gibbet hier: http://www.cwsargera...chat-log-1.html
> 
> Achtung: Erfahrungsgemäss kommt ein grossteil der deutschen WoW-Community nicht mit englisch klar, ein Teil nicht mal mit deutsch.
> Von daher an die oben angesprochenen:
> ...






gelesen und....einfach zu geil xD


also ich mag den 2. Boss in Burg mit dem ganzen "hau einfach drauf"
Modermiene "ich hab böses aa gemacht" xD
XT natürlich...einfach toll <3
und natürlich der prof "nanu, wo kommen die denn her?" ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Juni 2010)

Erfasst ihr bereits die Nutzlosigkeit eurer Handlungen?

=)

Oder wo Tirion schreit das wir angreifen sollen krieg ich immer eine Gänsehaut


----------



## Foldred (11. Juni 2010)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> Wie schon jemand sagte, du hörst es, weil dus hören willst.
> ich habe nie etwas verstanden, seitdem ich das mit dem "give us ur money" gehört habe, meine ich auch jedesmal er sagt es.
> aber vorher nicht. komisch oder?
> 
> ...



nope. das hört man doch eindeutig, dass der geistheiler das sagt.

und seien wir mal ehrlich, subliminal messages werden ÜBERALL eingesetzt, warum also nicht auch in so einem prestige trächtigen unternehmen wie ACTIVISON / blizzard?

Ohne jetzt eine riesige Verschwörungstheorie auftischen zu wollen, bin ich mir doch recht sicher, dass der geistheiler diese Worte sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dugana (11. Juni 2010)

ich entreise eure geheimnisse eurem Fleisch!!




Kloster WK erster Boss

Die stimme is so geil ^.^


----------



## Zodttd (11. Juni 2010)

"Fußball ist wie Schach, nur ohne Würfel" - Lukas Podolski


----------



## Rizzak (11. Juni 2010)

So, hier auch mal ein paar meiner Lieblingszitate:

"Ich reiß' dir die Gedärme raus, Mann" - Gal'darah.
"[...] Ihr werdet in eurem eigenen Blut ertrinken. Die Welt soll brennen! Aaaaaaaaah!" - Kael'thas 
"This cannot be! I am the Master here! You mortals are nothing to my kind! DO YOU HEAR? NOTHING!" - Nefarian
"Du hast mir meinen Auftritt versaut, Du Ratte" - Der schwarze Ritter
"Tastes like... Cherry! Oh! Excuse me!" - Professor Seuchenmord
"Great. We're not gutless, we're incompetent." - Apotheker Frye


----------



## Izara (11. Juni 2010)

Blutvalk schrieb:


> Du hast mir meinen Auftritt versaut...Du Ratte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*loooool* Das wollt ich grad als mein lieblingszitat hintippen und da stands schon XD Geilster auftritt in wow ever ^^ (btw: pdc, der schwarze ritter <3 )


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> "Fußball ist wie Schach, nur ohne Würfel" - Lukas Podolski



kann es sein das du den thread verwechselt hast? ^^


----------



## gerome234 (11. Juni 2010)

"THARON'JA SIEHT ALLES"
"EURER FLEISCH DIENT JETZT THARON'JA!" Tharon'ja, Drak'Tharon

"Man, Woman, Children-No one was spared the masters wrath. Your death will be no different.-Falric,HDR


----------



## Ugnar (11. Juni 2010)

"Die Jägerin ist nichts ohne den Gejagten." Illidan zu Maiev.


----------



## Hrvatska (11. Juni 2010)

Megamage schrieb:


> You are not prepared! - Illidan
> 
> Ist der beste Spruch, EVER!
> 
> Leandros



ganz meiner meinung!!! Illidan 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelderan (11. Juni 2010)

"Jetzt sehen alle: Dies ist die Stunde der Verlassenen" - Apotheker Putris (<- schreibt man den so?^^) an der Pforte des Zorns


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Juni 2010)

Noch einer meiner Favoriten:

"Blut wird fließen" -> Rat der Blutprinzen

Einfach nur geil die Stimme.


----------



## Mosman (11. Juni 2010)

"Haltet euch vom Voodoo fern!" Find die Aussprache genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piando (11. Juni 2010)

"See your world through my eyes: A universe so vast as to be immeasurable - incomprehensible even to your greatest minds." - Algalon, Ulduar

"I am the lucid dream. The monster in your nightmare. A fiend of a thousand faces. Cower before my true form. BOW DOWN BEFORE THE GOD OF DEATH!" - Sara & Yogg-Saron, Ulduar


----------



## wertzû (11. Juni 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eins:
> 
> "Benutz die Suchfunktion!" =)
> 
> ...



nein gab es ned


----------



## wolfracht (11. Juni 2010)

Das Beste: ''You are not prepared!" Illidan im Tbc Trailer.

und auch immer witzig:

''Thats an ordinary gas cloud, but watch out, thats no ordinary gas cloud''. Prof, Rotface oder Festergut, bin mir nichtmehr sicher.


----------



## PadoBaelgun (11. Juni 2010)

WoW hat viel zu viele gute Zitate um die alle auf zu zählen:

- "Brennt im Feuer der Rechtschaffenheit"

- "Wittness the fury of the Cosmos"

- "There must always be a lichking"

- "Neues Spielzeug"

- "DO NOT INTERFERE"

- "YOUR ARE NOT PREPARED"

- "Mehr Bananen"

- "Entire planetary systems born and raised in the time that it takes your mortal heart to beat once!"

- "Ich wusste, eines Tages würde ich der Gejagte sein."

- "I HAVE FELT NOTHING"

- "Van Cleef gut zahlen für euer Kopfens"

- "Ihr kommt nicht vorbei"

- and so on.....

mfg PadoBaelgun


----------



## Spleez (11. Juni 2010)

Sie haben geläutet ? ("Moroes in Karazahn )
Wie ungeschickt von mir ( selbiger boss beim tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pylonz (11. Juni 2010)

Männer, Frauen..Kinder. Keinen verschonte des Meisters Zorn.. euer Tod ist keine Ausnahme.

Falric, Hallen der Reflexion


----------



## WackoJacko (11. Juni 2010)

"Erstickt an eurem Leid" Falric aus HdR

"Ich glaub ich habs kaputt gemacht" XT aus ulduar xD
"Sooo müde will mich nur einen Moment ausruhen" auch XT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Das Feuer wird euch läutern" von Ragnaros

"ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet" Illidan

"Alles Leben muss enden" LK


----------



## Deadwool (11. Juni 2010)

Wer oder was ist das ?


----------



## buttonbash (11. Juni 2010)

Piando schrieb:


> "I am the lucid dream. The monster in your nightmare. A fiend of a thousand faces. Cower before my true form. BOW DOWN BEFORE THE GOD OF DEATH!" - Sara & Yogg-Saron, Ulduar




epic :X


----------



## Randy Orton (11. Juni 2010)

Explosionen! Ich brauche mehr Explosionen!

Auf deutsch is die Stimme zu krass xD

Roboingenieur Thermaplugg^^

mfG Randy


----------



## -Migu- (11. Juni 2010)

"Frostmourne hat Hunger!"

Schon seit WC3 eine Legende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles was der nette Prof so rauslässt.

"Wie kann man denn als Totenbeschwörer sterben? Du bist so nutzlos" <- Burg Utgarde

Das ganze Event in Hallen des Steins mit "Brann Bronze" haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den einzigen Zwerg den ich liebe in WoW, (Gimli gibts noch ^^)


*"Es, ist nicht... vorbei..."* <- Arthas, und zwar jedesmal wenn er sich zurückzieht weil einer seiner Diener iwas verkackt hat. ^^ (beste)


----------



## numisel (11. Juni 2010)

LAUF, KLEINES MÄDCHEN, LAUF!!! Ist eines der geilsten überhaupt.


Aber "Illidan ist ein eingebildeter Narr!" ist auch gut


----------



## Zaryul (11. Juni 2010)

"You are not prepared!" von Illidan ist ein genialer Spruch. Falls jemand mal sehen möchte wie man diesen Spruch amüsant gestaltet, der soll bitte folgende Seite besuchen.^^ Ich hab mich untern Tisch gelacht. XD..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtE0X2g6MJc


Was mich persönlich total unterwürfig gemacht hat bzw. wo ich doch ziemlichen Respekt gehabt habe, das war bei meinem ersten Raid. Ich war am Lvln bis Stufe 70 (kurz vor Vollendung der 70. Stufe) und dann gings spontan nach MC.

Hat lang gedauert, aber als wir bei Raggi waren war ich voller Ehrfurcht als der zu seinem Exekutor sprach.

Und nur der erste Satz machte mir Gänsehaut. "Zuuu früüüüüüüüh...!"
Die Stimme...*giex* x.x
Und das ist mein Lieblingszitat, da es als ersten den meisten Eindruck hinterlassen hat. Freue mich auf die überarbeitete Version^^

MfG
Zaryul



PS: "APOKALYPSE!!"........^^


----------



## Haggelo (11. Juni 2010)

Es gibt ganz viele witzige/n1 zitate 

1er davon 

''ich dachte... ich sah euren tod ... doch es war meiner''


----------



## Rambojack (11. Juni 2010)

aus Turm 2. Boss wenn man den Krieger zuerst killt: "Skalvald, du unfähiger Klotz. Steh wieder auf und mach Dich nützlich!"
ich kill gern den Mage zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Benutz ich auch als Makro zum rezzen hehe


----------



## Kordon (11. Juni 2010)

''You are not prepared'' oder auf deutsch ''Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet'' und wusch haut dir Illidan eine rein.

Arne


----------



## Nikolis (11. Juni 2010)

zitat vom endboss "Gal'darah" aus Gundrak:

"Wollt ihr Macht sehen? Ich zeig euch Macht!"
"Sag hallo zu meinem GROSSEN Freund!"

und schließlich:

"Ich reiß dir die Gedärme raus, Mann!"


naja... schande auf den, der schlüpfriges zeug dabei denkt!
aber ganz ehrlich: so richtig jugendfrei finde ich diese aussagen nicht O.o


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (11. Juni 2010)

Ganz Klar:

# 1 Der Gesammte Text in MC zwischen Majordormus und Ragnaros.
#2 Kil ' Jaeden: Die entbehrlichen sind dahin, so sei es. Ich werde dort erfolgreich sein, wo Sargeras versagte.....

Ansonsten sind die Soundstücke um Algalon auch Episch von dem ersten Gespräch mit Brann in dem Archiv hinter dem Rat bis zu Rhonin in Dalaran wenn man den Antwordcode: Alpha abgibt.


----------



## Rizzak (12. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Nachtrag von mir: 

Der kopflose Reiter hat auch einige gute Sprüche, u.a.: "Erhebt euch Soldaten und kämpft immer weiter, bringt endlich den Sieg zum gefallenen Reiter."

Und Falric: "The children of Stratholme fought with more ferocity!"


----------



## Haitianben (12. Juni 2010)

"Bei meinem Barte" 
Luftschiff kampf icc


----------



## Niachis (12. Juni 2010)

Ich steh total auf das gerede von Lady Todeswisper vor dem Kampf. Vor allem aber auf:


"Schaut auf eure Hände. Dieses Fleisch, das warme Blut, welches durch sie hindurch fließt. *Ein Scherz der Schöpfer auf kosten Ihrer eigenen Schöpfung!*"


Ist jetzt nicht so Detailgetreu, aber so in etwa ^^

und ich mag ihre Stimme..klingt so richtig wie die, einer Verrückten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyt (12. Juni 2010)

Maggi wenn man bk geht...zuerst "Mein Blut gehört nur mir allein!"

Danach sagt er "Maden! Abschaum! Erstickt an meinem Blut!"

Ja watt denn nu?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (12. Juni 2010)

"Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen" 

Oder immer noch super is "Wie kann man als Totenbeschwörer nur sterben."


----------



## Phant0m (12. Juni 2010)

Modermiene beim Kampfbeginn:

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
 =)


----------



## Alphajaeger (12. Juni 2010)

meine lieblingssprüche sind ua.: Ihr steht nicht nur vor Malchezzar allein, sondern vor den Legionen, die ich befehlige. (Prinz Malchezzar; Karazhan)
"Und das Rad dreht sich....weiter" (Teron Blutschatten; Der Schwarze Tempel)
"WAAAAAAAS!?!! Ich weiß nicht wer dieser großwüchsiger Rüpel ist, aber ich werde mich eurem Kampf gegen ihn gerne anschließen......ich muss erstmal ein paar Sachen vorbereiten, geht ihr schonmal vor....puh, erstmal etwas Wasser.....und auch ein paar Schutzzauber, jetzt gehts ab!!....und etwas Mana werde ich auch brauchen....okaaaaay, wer wollte nochmal eine extra Tour *englisch* Woop-ass (zu deutsch: Prügel)?!?" (Milhouse Manasturm; Arkatraz)
"Die Zeit ist gekommen, lasst keinen am Leben!" (Lady Vashj; Die Höhle des Schlangenschreins)
"Gruul wird euch....zermalmen" (Hochkönig Maulgar; Gruuls Unterschlupf)

und natürlich:

"Hat jemand den Arzt gerufen?" (Hexendokterlehrlich *irgendwie*; Sen'jin)


----------



## Wiikend (12. Juni 2010)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> /signed, hier Videos dazu:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=32wklvbdXG0



einziges vid wo ich etwas echtes hören konnte xD


----------



## BeAddicted (12. Juni 2010)

XT aus Ulduar die ganzen Sprüche sind einfach nur genial wegen der coolen stimme
vor allem wenn einer Stirbt
"OH, ich glaub ich habs kaputt gemacht"


----------



## Girderia (12. Juni 2010)

Piando schrieb:


> "I am the lucid dream. The monster in your nightmare. A fiend of a thousand faces. Cower before my true form. BOW DOWN BEFORE THE GOD OF DEATH!" - Sara & Yogg-Saron, Ulduar



das ist auch mein liebling, allerdings muss man das hören, als ich das damals zum ersten mal gehört habe ist mir ein schauer den rücken runter gelaufen

für die die es nicht kennen folgendes ingame in die chatzeile eingeben und enter drücken:
/script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\YoggSaron\\UR_YoggSaron_PhaseTwo01.wav")


----------



## Superxero (12. Juni 2010)

alles quatsch^^ ihr vergesst den besten npc ever "Zeit für Rock'n Roll" Marschall Windsor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (12. Juni 2010)

Phant0m schrieb:


> Modermiene beim Kampfbeginn:
> 
> WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> =)



ich lach mich jedesma beim pull wech ^^. 
zwar nicht sooo toll beim tank aber muss ja auch mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomigon (12. Juni 2010)

Lauf kleines Mädchen, lauf !!!! <- den find ich immer wieder Klasse ^^


----------



## Ellesime (12. Juni 2010)

Ich muss immer an die Zeiten damals denken wenn ich das hier höre
"FLAMMEN!TOD!ZERSTÖRUNG!KNIET NIEDER STERBLICHE ODER DER ZORN VON LORD....NEEEIIINN.ALEXSTRASZA HILF!ICH MUSS ES BEKÄMPFEN!ICH MUSS ES BEKÄMPFEN!"
Vaelastrasz in BWL

auch ein Klassiker ist das hier
"Nix mehr Spielen?"
Flickwerk in Naxxramas

Was ich nervig fand weil man es viel zu oft gehört hat.
"Energie.Kraft.Mein Volk dürstet danach....."
Kaelthas Sunstrider in TK

oder das hier
"Akama....."
Illidan im BT

das hier
"DU BIST HACKFLEISCH!!"
Brutallus im SWP

Die Stimme vom XT hat im TS schon für viele Lacher gesorgt "Hmmm...so rum soll man es wohl nicht Knicken"
Oder der hier "Warum habt ihr DAS jetzt gemacht.Steht doch da...DIESEN KNOPF NICHT DRÜCKEN!Wie sollen wir...." Mimiron wenn man den HM triggert


----------



## Furuba (12. Juni 2010)

Eindeutig "Papi, das war Ich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe das, dann noch die geile Stimme von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (12. Juni 2010)

Foldred schrieb:


> nope. das hört man doch eindeutig, dass der geistheiler das sagt.
> 
> und seien wir mal ehrlich, subliminal messages werden ÜBERALL eingesetzt, warum also nicht auch in so einem prestige trächtigen unternehmen wie ACTIVISON / blizzard?
> 
> ...



Das liegt wohl eher an dem Agathe Bauer & Anneliese Braun Effekt,
und zu dem Unsinn der unterschwelligen Werbung, einfach mal hier nachschauen: Wikipedia


Mit untoten Grüßen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2010)

Auch lustig ist vom männlichen Troll /witz  

"Ich hab nen Schrumpfkopf,...komm grad ausm Pool."

"Ich habe gehört wenn man ein GLied abschneidet wächste es etwas länger nach."

oder bei /flirten

"Ich hoffe ihr seid ausgeruht. Ihr werdet alle Kräfte brauchen."

"Ich hab euch gern. Zum fressen gern."

"Wir Trolle paaren uns nur aus gutem Grund, außer wir haben keinen."

oder bei /tschüss

"man richt sich." (jaja die simpsons)


----------



## Weeeedlord (12. Juni 2010)

In Nagrand bei so einem seltsamen Oger, den man für eine Quest der Allianz töten muss. Der sagt nämlich
"In Nagrand, Essen jagt Oger!"
Um aufzuklären: Kennt wer diese "In Soviet Russia"-Sprüche?
z.b
"In Soviet Russia, car drives you!"
oder
"In Soviet Russia, game plays you!"


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie belustigend finde ich auch, wenn so manche Gegner kurz vor ihrem Ableben "Mama!" schreien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juni 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> "Wir Trolle paaren uns nur aus gutem Grund, außer wir haben keinen."



Ok.. ich hab mir den Satz schon über fünf mal durchgelesen und verstehe den einfach net -.-"

Der Witz von den männlichen Draenei, dass mit den 'defekter Elektroschrott' und der Exodar.
Und natürlich die Herr der Ringe verarschung der männlichen Menschen ^.^


----------



## Apuh (12. Juni 2010)

"Diese Farce endet hier!"


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ok.. ich hab mir den Satz schon über fünf mal durchgelesen und verstehe den einfach net -.-"




Auf Deutsch sie paaren sich immer


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juni 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch sie paaren sich immer



ah ok, Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Rizzak (12. Juni 2010)

Nachtrag: 

Und natürlich dürfen wir auch nicht den guten, alten Mimiron vergessen: "Oh, my! I wasn't expecting company! The workshop is such a mess! How embarrassing!"


----------



## likoria (12. Juni 2010)

Balendolin schrieb:


> Edit: Oder im Brachland, die Questbeschreibung: Wirf die getrockneten Samenkörner in die Spalte der brackigen Oase



HAHA XDD


----------



## Marato (12. Juni 2010)

Ich mag total das " Uuuuuuiiiiiii " von Modermiene aus Icc....
immer wenn der gepullt wird brüll ich das mit ins ts das macht so gute Laune xD...
Uuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## iShock (12. Juni 2010)

"Streichelt meinen Bauch! Na los streichelt ihn schon!" oder irgendwie so in der Richtung war das - Zitat eines verrückten Zwergen in der Brennenden Steppe für den man einige Quests machen muss. 

Fand ich irgendwie zum Brüllen^^

gibt natürlich nochmehr Zitate die ich mag aber alle wären wohl zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasterus (12. Juni 2010)

Ich find's besser wenn jemand bei Modermiene stirbt dann sagt er: Ich hab's puttgemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (12. Juni 2010)

Ich mag Hühnchen


----------



## Excellsior (12. Juni 2010)

Super ist auch in ICC die "Schlacht" vor Sindragosa in der ja bekanntlich immer einer von den helfeden NPC´s umfällt:
Das wars jetzt werde ich nie an das obere Regalfach kommen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabbanikl (12. Juni 2010)

Meine Favoriten an Zitaten von Bossen sind alle aus TdM besonders der erste Boss da.

Witzigste Sache die einer ausm Raid meinte als wir vor Flickwerk standen und son bissl drüber gelabert haben, dass der ja eigentlich ziemlich hässlich ist und so meinte einer nur: "Auf das Innere kommt es an."


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juni 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> HAHA XDD



OMG LOL
jetzt merk ich's grade!


----------

